# The big Middle East Football - thread



## ResurgentIran

I kindly ask the moderators to sticky this thread, if no one else object. 
Football is very popular in ME and in the forum too I suspect. I think this should be the collective thread for all international and regional tournaments, involving Middle Eastern countries.

What we have upcoming is the AFC U22 Championship, in two weeks. Host country is Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ResurgentIran

The *2013 AFC U-22 Championship* (also known as the *2013 AFC U-22 Asian Cup*) will be the first edition of the AFC U-22 Championship. The hosting rights for the tournament was awarded to Oman. It was set to take place between 23 June and 7 July 2013 but was later confirmed to be held between 11 and 26 January 2014.[1][2]

*Qualified teams:*
Australia
China
Iran
Iraq
Japan
Jordan
Kuwait
Myanmar
North Korea
Oman
Saudi Arabia
South Korea
Syria
UAE
Uzbekistan
Yemen

*Group A:*
Oman
Jordan
South Korea
Myanmar

*Group B:*
North Korea
UAE
Syria
Yemen

*Group C:*
Iran
Japan
Australia
Kuwait

*Group D:*
Iraq
Saudi Arabia
Uzbekistan
China

2013 AFC U-22 Championship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Good thread. Let us move our past discussions to this thread if possible.

Anyway speaking about youth tournaments hosted in the Middle East then UAE hosted the 2013 FIFA U-17 World Cup this October and November and Nigeria were crowned the champions after beating Mexico in the final. Sweden ended as third.

2013 FIFA U-17 World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

LOL, can't speak for the non-Arab countries in the Middle East but football is BY FAR (I am screaming right now) the most popular sport. Not even comparable with any other.



> *Preparations of U-22 Championship in full swing*
> Details
> Published: 26 December 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Muscat: The preparations for the AFC Under-22 Championship 2013 that will be hosted by Oman next month are going on in full swing, the local organisers confirmed on Wednesday.
> 
> Speaking to the local media in Muscat, Khalid Hamad Hamood Al Busaidi, President of the Oman Football Association (OFA) said his team is working hard to make the tournament a grand success.
> 
> "This is a great championship that the country will be hosting and for us this is going to be a challenging task but our team is working hard to ensure the success of the tournament," Al Busaidi was quoted as saying to the Times of Oman.
> 
> AFC President Shaikh Salman Al Khalifa will be the guest for the final along with other 64 delegations from AFC.
> 
> "That shows the importance of the tournament. A number of football federation heads will also be coming for the event," he informed. The championship which will have 16 teams including host Oman will be held from January 11 to 26 at three venues in the country.
> 
> The matches will be held at Sultan Qaboos Sports Complex in Bausher, Royal Oman Police (ROP) Stadium in Wattayah and Seeb Sports Complex.
> 
> Apart from the six other venues that include SQSC, Muscat Club, Ahli-Sidab Club, Bausher Club and two grounds at Sultan Qaboos University will be used as training centres for the participating teams.


 
The Asian Football Confederation - Preparations of U-22 Championship in full swing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Keep us up to date guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

The next edition of AFC U22 Championship will serve as the qualification route to the 2016 Olympics, where the 4 semifinalists will be qualified.
So this year, not so much is at stake, but still interesting and important tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

I think Iraq favorite to win the tournament. Especially if they invite some of their youngsters that have experience in the senior team and Olympic team, and from the U20 players that did extraordinary in the recent U20 World Cup, like Ali Adnan etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> I think Iraq favorite to win the tournament. Especially if they invite some of their youngsters that have experience in the senior team and Olympic team, and from the U20 players that did extraordinary in the recent U20 World Cup, like Ali Adnan etc.



Very possible. I do not know much about youth football to be honest. Don't follow any for real. Only finals of some of the main tournaments.

Don't forget UAE man. They did a good job in the Olympics in 2012. Their senior team is very strong.

They also have David Luiz's younger brother causing havoc.

*Omar Abdulrahman Ahmed Al Raaki Al Amood*

*Or just Omar Abdulrahman
Omar Abdulrahman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
















*Met the 3 Sideshow Bobs*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Very possible. I do not know much about youth football to be honest. Don't follow any for real. Only finals of some of the main tournaments.
> 
> Don't forget UAE man. They did a good job in the Olympics in 2012. Their senior team is very strong.
> 
> They also have David Luiz's younger brother causing havoc.
> 
> *Omar Abdulrahman Ahmed Al Raaki Al Amood*
> 
> *Or just Omar Abdulrahman
> Omar Abdulrahman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



UAE is a rising football power and have surged into one of the top teams in Western Asia. Its a team I personally would like to avoid in official competition, in the future... 
I think its not beyond the realm of possibility at all, that they could win the Asia Cup 2015. In fact, I think UAE is one the top 5 contenders, if I have to be honest with you. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I've no interest in football. I just pretend to support some teams to tease my friends..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I've no interest in football. I just pretend to support some teams to tease my friends..








We do not know each other anymore here on this forum after this statement, I am afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Discussing Middle east, my vote definitely goes for Spain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Discussing Middle east, my vote definitely goes for Spain.



But Spain is in Europe.

Tell me you prefer FC Barcelona or Real Madrid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

al-Hasani said:


> Tell me you prefer FC Barcelona or Real Madrid?


Are you kidding?
Shoot on side we are the best
North or south or east or west
G.u.n.n.e.r.s
Gunners Kings of London

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Are you kidding?
> Shoot on side we are the best
> North or south or east or west
> G.u.n.n.e.r.s
> Gunners Kings of London



Arsenal are a OK club. No problem with them.

Then you must enjoy these two funny clips:













On a more serious note though:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

al-Hasani said:


> Arsenal are a OK club. No problem with them.
> Then you must enjoy these two funny clips:


A little more than OK, I think.
Unfortunately, Youtube is filtered here, so I can't watch the clips,
...
How dare you. (Just in case if the clips are mockery, Since I can't watch them)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Islam shall be the winner said:


> A little more than OK, I think.
> Unfortunately, Youtube is filtered here, so I can't watch the clips,
> ...
> How dare you. (Just in case if the clips are mockery, Since I can't watch them)



Sorry. I do not know any other webpage with videos unfortunately.

No, nothing of that short (mockery).

I remember the Arsenal of Henry, Vieira, Pirés, Wiltord, Bergkamp, Campbell, Seaman and all the other players.

"The Invincible's" of season 2003-2004. The club won the league title that season.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003–04_Arsenal_F.C._season

They were a good and entertaining team. I always preferred them over Man Utd which my father preferred in England, LOL.

Today I am no fan of any team in England but because of beautiful playing style I like Manchester City and Chelsea is OK club because it lies in London and I like their shirts and logo. Also had some good players.

I do not like Manchester United or Liverpool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

al-Hasani said:


> Sorry. I do not know any other webpage with videos unfortunately.


Thanks dude,



al-Hasani said:


> I remember the Arsenal of Henry, Vieira, Pirés, Wiltord, Bergkamp, Campbell, Seaman and all the other players.
> "The Invincible's" of season 2003-2004. The club won the league title that season.






al-Hasani said:


> They were a good and entertaining team. I always preferred them over Man Utd which my father preferred in England, LOL.






al-Hasani said:


> but because of beautiful playing style I like Manchester City and Chelsea is OK club because it lies in London and I like their shirts and logo. Also had some good players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks dude,



We can take it this far that I cheer for Arsenal to win the league this season because Manchester City must not become too confident and too good because they will be playing against my favorite team (FC BARCELONA) in the Champions League in February so I hope that they will be in crisis by then otherwise I fear that they will beat FC Barcelona. Real Madrid had a lucky draw against Schalke 04! I also hope that Arsenal will kick Bayern Munich out of the Champions League because the Bavarians are the best team in the world right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Cheers for Barca , although we know they will be defeated by Arsenal.
Madrid sucks.




al-Hasani said:


> Bavarians are the best team in the world right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yay, thread stickied! 
Thanks mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BronzePlaque

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Are you kidding?
> Shoot on side we are the best
> North or south or east or west
> G.u.n.n.e.r.s
> Gunners Kings of London



Bro...Only one image for you :







You know what i mean, dont you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Cheers for Barca , although we know they will be defeated by Arsenal.
> Madrid sucks.



Great. A Arsenal fan that prefers FC Barcelona over Real Madrid. Not often that happens.
Hehe, let us see if the two teams met. Barcelona usually don't have big problems eliminating Arsenal or winning against them in finals (2006). Ok, I will stop.

Well, Bayern Munich ARe the best team in the world. Officially and on paper and in reality. They just won the FIFA Club World Cup in Morocco defeating Raja Casablanca 2-0 to clinch the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

BronzePlaque said:


> Bro...Only one image for you






al-Hasani said:


> Barcelona usually don't have big problems eliminating Arsenal or winning against them in finals (2006)


Ya ya, 



al-Hasani said:


> Ok, I will stop






al-Hasani said:


> Well, Bayern Munich ARe the best team on paper






al-Hasani said:


> in reality.






al-Hasani said:


> They just won the FIFA Club World Cup in Morocco defeating Raja Casablanca 2-0 to clinch the title.


I Wish we had their luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

BronzePlaque said:


> Bro...Only one image for you :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what i mean, dont you ?



I was happy when Galatasaray eliminated Juventus (club I do not like) but the team I prefer to win the league each year is Besiktas although I do not follow Turkish football.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> I was happy when Galatasaray eliminated Juventus (club I do not like) but the team I prefer to win the league each year is Besiktas although I do not follow Turkish football.


come on EL juve ?? how could anyone hate juventus
if they just get rid of lorinte they would be one of the strongest teams in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> come on EL juve ?? how could anyone hate juventus
> if they just get rid of lorinte they would be one of the strongest teams in the world



Just dislike not hate. I prefer AC Milan.

Juventus are notorious cheats but it is Italian football that we are talking about so nothing surprising.

If not AC Milan then Palermo or Catania because Sicily is awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> Just dislike not hate. I prefer AC Milan.
> 
> Juventus are notorious cheats but it is Italian football that we are talking about so nothing surprising.
> 
> If not AC Milan then Palermo or Catania because Sicily is awesome!


yes i love italian football too i am a big fan of A del piero maybe he was the reason i like juve i like AC milan too fiorntina and roma are good too the only team i dont like in italia is inter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Come on , Middle east is fu.cked up like hell and you're talking about Football ?


----------



## al-Hasani

S00R3NA said:


> Come on , Middle east is fu.cked up like hell and you're talking about Football ?



So we should only cry, worry and be angry? No thank you.

KSA is very peaceful. Football is a very popular sport in KSA and the remaining Arab world so we like to watch it, play it and we are interested in it. That is why we are discussing it in this thread.

What is the problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Alireza Jahanbakhsh, 20 year old Iranian RW playing in the top division of Netherlands for NEC Nijmegen. He was voted as one of the top 5 transfers to the Eredivisie this year.

Jahanbakhsh: one of the best purchases in the Eredivisie
De vijf beste transfers van de Eredivisie - FCUpdate.nl

Here is a recent match where he scored 2 goals and assisted another. His second goal was really great.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> I was happy when Galatasaray eliminated Juventus (club I do not like)* but the team I prefer to win the league each year is Besiktas* although I do not follow Turkish football.



Are there any particular resasons ???


----------



## ResurgentIran

The IPL coaches demanded some their players back to the clubs, so Iran U22 will be without key players and will play with a very depleted squad. And the U22 coach Mansourian resigned couple of days ago.
So Iran will not do great in this tournament, especially since we are grouped with Japan and Australia.


----------



## haman10

so i guess the only thing we can discuss in ME section without going crazy is football

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> so i guess the only thing we can discuss in ME section without going crazy is football


Are you sure? 

*Turkey is better than Iran. *







Just joking, Turkey sucks atm.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Turkey sucks





i've seen turkish team playing ! they are very good !

sure if you were playing in asia things would have been different !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> i've seen turkish team playing ! they are very good !
> 
> sure if you were playing in asia things would have been different !


We still suck for European standarts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> We still suck for European standarts.



then iran, which has the fist place in fifa ranking in asia now , will also suck in every aspect in EU !!

youre comparing turkey to the best teams in the world (well of course after lat. america  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> then iran, which has the fist place in fifa ranking in asia now , will also suck in every aspect in EU !!
> 
> youre comparing turkey to the best teams in the world (well of course after lat. america  )


Thats the only way to become better, you must allways compare yourself with the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Thats the only way to become better, you must allways campare yourself with the best.


i second that 

but saying that turkey "sucks" is a little too harsh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> yes i love italian football too i am a big fan of A del piero maybe he was the reason i like juve i like AC milan too fiorntina and roma are good too the only team i dont like in italia is inter


I love Zidan and Egyptian Football team. Specially El Hadary the fat goalie.



xenon54 said:


> Thats the only way to become better, you must allways compare yourself with the best.


Sign Guus Hidicks again please.

@flammer_84

What abt Romania?
After Gunea, Mutu, Elie, Chevu, Popov, Hadgi........do u have new players too?


----------



## 1000and1night

The AFC-cup for u-22: 

Iraq vs Saudi Arabia. 

Kuwait-Australia . 

Japan-Iran. 

Im more for the NT matches but its nice to see whats the future talents have to offer.


----------



## 1000and1night

Iraq - KSA 3-1
Kuwait - Australia 0-1
Japan - Iran 3-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Watched the Iran-Japan game this morning, what a crazy match. Possession was 66-33 for Iran and Japan was reduced to counter attacking football. As usual though, our piss poor defense cost us the full 3 points. Iran plays Australia next and I'm pretty sure we're gonna win. 

This is a bit of surprise considering how the u-22 team just fell apart last month. Mansourian quit as coach, all the clubs refused to release their players etc... Japan looked like a second rate team against our B side. 

btw, all the games are being shown live and on demand on You Tube (AFC's page). Quality is great too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

Im pretty proud of our youngsters, we have solid teams from the u-16 upp to the u-22 team. The only side that are crap at the moment is our NT, talk about irony..

Anyway here is the Iraqi goals against KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

1000and1night said:


> Iraq - KSA 3-1



mashaallah iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

no Pakistan.....WHY...???? 
we have a lot of talent and soccer is one of the most played sports yet we have no international scope......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Watched the Iran-Japan game this morning, what a crazy match. Possession was 66-33 for Iran and Japan was reduced to counter attacking football. As usual though, our piss poor defense cost us the full 3 points. Iran plays Australia next and I'm pretty sure we're gonna win.
> 
> This is a bit of surprise considering how the u-22 team just fell apart last month. Mansourian quit as coach, all the clubs refused to release their players etc... Japan looked like a second rate team against our B side.
> 
> btw, all the games are being shown live and on demand on You Tube (AFC's page). Quality is great too.



we didn't win against Australia , we just fu.cked up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

Todays games:

Iraq - Uzbekistan 2-1 FT
Iran - Australia 0-1 FT

These two games starts in 10 min.
Kuwait - Japan
China - Saudi Arabia

Iraq and Australia is the only two teams that made it true to the next round so far


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Im pretty proud of our youngsters, we have solid teams from the u-16 upp to the u-22 team. The only side that are crap at the moment is our NT, talk about irony..
> 
> Anyway here is the Iraqi goals against KSA



Did not watch the match but the senior team of KSA beat Iraq twice in a row in October and November last year.

The U-22 team of KSA is hard hit by injuries and Iraq has a talented squad.

Anyway I don't watch the U-22 AFC at all but KSA just won against China apparently. 2-1.

The last game against Uzbekistan will be crucial but they have one of the better senior teams in Asia at least but I am not sure if their U-22 team is good.

Anyway Iraq's Dhurgham Ismail al-Quraishi is a very talented player.


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Did not watch the match but the senior team of KSA beat Iraq twice in a row in October and November last year.
> 
> The U-22 team of KSA is hard hit by injuries and Iraq has a talented squad.
> 
> Anyway I don't watch the U-22 AFC at all but KSA just won against China apparently. 2-1.
> 
> The last game against Uzbekistan will be crucial but they have one of the better senior teams in Asia at least but I am not sure if their U-22 team is good.
> 
> Anyway Iraq's Dhurgham Ismail al-Quraishi is a very talented player.




Yes indeed you did twice in a raw, Iraq usually have it easy against KSA for some reason, its our first lost against you then 2007. Can not more then congratulate you for the wins, but we will make it harder for you next time we met (Y)


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Yes indeed you did twice in a raw, Iraq usually have it easy against KSA for some reason, its our first lost against you then 2007. Can not more then congratulate you for the wins, but we will make it harder for you next time we meet (Y)



Yes, that victory in 2007 is the only AFC Asian Cup trophy that Iraq has won to date. It came at a very difficult time for Iraq so I was actually happy that you won also because I have ancestral ties to Iraq and extended family living there.

KSA as you might know have won it 3 times and been in 3 finals. Only Japan is more successful historically and has won it 4 times.

KSA worst period in the last 30 years was from 2007 to 2012 so no wonder that Iraq and many others had it easy against KSA.

Long gone are the days where KSA qualified for 3 consecutive World Cups and actually qualified from the group stages in the World Cup which they did in 1994. As the only Arab/Middle Eastern country to date.

Anyway hopefully times will get better. Signs of that at least.

Anyway where are you from in Iraq? Are you from the "old school" since you are living in Russia? Many Iraqis emigrated to Eastern European/Communist countries back in the day for studies/work.


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, that victory in 2007 is the only AFC Asian Cup trophy that Iraq has won to date. It came at a very difficult time for Iraq so I was actually happy that you won also because I have ancestral ties to Iraq and extended family living there.
> 
> KSA as you might know have won it 3 times and been in 3 finals. Only Japan is more successful historically and has won it 4 times.
> 
> KSA worst period in the last 30 years was from 2007 to 2012 so no wonder that Iraq and many others had it easy against KSA.
> 
> Long gone are the days where KSA qualified for 3 consecutive World Cups and actually qualified from the group stages in the World Cup which they did in 1994. As the only Arab/Middle Eastern country to date.
> 
> Anyway hopefully times will get better. Signs of that at least.
> 
> Anyway where are you from in Iraq? Are you from the "old school" since you are living in Russia? Many Iraqis emigrated to Eastern European/Communist countries back in the day for studies/work.



Yeah every country more or less had a golden period in fotboll, we should not stick in the past and talk about what we once had, its better to fix the problems we have now so we can look for a brighter future and not dreaming about the old days.

Im an Iraqi fron Baghdad and I dont live in russia just put the location for fun, could have been mozambique. But I have visit russia long time ago, very beautiful place actually


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Yeah every country more or less had a golden period in fotboll, we should not stick in the past and talk about what we once had, its better to fix the problems we have now so we can look for a brighter future and not dreaming about the old days.
> 
> Im an Iraqi fron Baghdad and I dont live in russia just put the location for fun, could have been mozambique. But I have visit russia long time ago, very beautiful place actually



Aha. Yes, that is right. Like with anything else here in life.

If the Arab countries just had as serious and good football federations as Western Europe we would be performing much better. Look at the amount of internationally known European players of Arab descent playing for European national football teams.

Let alone the dozens of Arab Latin Americans on the Brazilian, Chilean, Argentine etc. national football teams throughout history.

Aha. Which neighborhood are you from in Baghdad if I may ask and do you live in Baghdad or abroad?

Goals from KSA - China 2-1.


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. Yes, that is right. Like with anything else here in life.
> 
> If the Arab countries just had as serious and good football federations as Western Europe we would be performing much better. Look at the amount of internationally known European players of Arab descent playing for European national football teams.
> 
> Let alone the dozens of Arab Latin Americans on the Brazilian, Chilean, Argentine etc. national football teams throughout history.
> 
> Aha. Which neighborhood are you from in Baghdad if I may ask and do you live in Baghdad or abroad?
> 
> Goals from KSA - China 2-1.



It takes time, we need to be more professional in every area to get where Europe and latin america are at the moment.

Used to live in Harthie in Baghdad now its more known as the green zone

Back to topic, from yesterdays matches:

Iraq-Uzbekistan 2-1
Iran-Australia 0-1
China-Saudi Arabia 1-2
Kuwait-Japan 1-1

If Kuwait or Iran wants to make it true the groupstage, they need to win the match against eachother and hopes that Japan doesnt win against Australia.

Todays matches:

N.Korea - UAE
Jordan-Myanmar
Syria-Yemen
Oman-S.Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

N.Korea -UAE 0-0
Jordan - Myanmar 6-1
Syria - Yemen 1-0
Oman - S.Korea 0-2

UAE,Syria and Jordan made it true from group stage while the host country Oman is out with only 3p in 3 games


----------



## 1000and1night

Todays games:

Iran - Kuwait
Australia - Japan
Saudi Arabia - Uzbekistan
Iraq - China


----------



## 1000and1night

Iran - Kuwait 3-1
Australia - Japan 0-4 !
Saudi Arabia - Uzbekistan 1-0
Iraq - China 1- 0

Teams that made it true the group stage: Jordan, S.Korea, Syria, UAE, Australia, Japan, Iraq, Saudi Arabia

First in there group : Jordan, Syria, Australia, Iraq
Second in there group: S.Korea, UAE, Japan, Saudi Arabia

Iraq is the only team in the tournement that took 9p of 9! Proud of our boys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000and1night

Quarter 

19 Jan: S.Korea- Syria and Jordan-UAE

20 Jan: Australia-KSA and Iraq - Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Did not watch any of the matches but happy for Iraq.

KSA won so they are through while Iran is out.

Don't know anything about Australia's youth teams but their senior team is strong or at least used to be that not long ago.

I fancy either UAE or Japan to win it all although this is bound in nothing more than a feeling since I am yet to watch a single match from this tournament and I have no idea about the teams qualities.


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Did not watch any of the matches but happy for Iraq.
> 
> KSA won so they are through while Iran is out.
> 
> Don't know anything about Australia's youth teams but their senior team is strong or at least used to be that not long ago.
> 
> I fancy either UAE or Japan to win it all although this is bound in nothing more than a feeling since I am yet to watch a single match from this tournament and I have no idea about the teams qualities.



Dont know much about UAE, but im with you on Japan. If Iraq makes it true the quarters then im almost sure we will win the cup. But these japanese are some fast kids with great technique and will make it hard for us


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Dont know much about UAE, but im with you on Japan. If Iraq makes it true the quarters then im almost sure we will win the cup. But these japanese are some fast kids with great technique and will make it hard for us



I am only amusing that UAE are good because their youth teams are very impressive and their senior team are very strong as well. In recent years they have become really strong.

Well, what you mentioned about the Japanese is what have made them successful in the past 10-15 years where they took the throne from KSA in Asia. I don't think that any country will ever be able to compete with them for real in Asia. Outside of South Korea that is. Both countries have a lot of very young talented youngsters that are playing for the leading youth academies at major European clubs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> I am only amusing that UAE are good because their youth teams are very impressive and their senior team are very strong as well. In recent years they have become really strong.
> 
> Well, what you mentioned about the Japanese is what have made them successful in the past 10-15 years where they took the throne from KSA in Asia. I don't think that any country will ever be able to compete with them for real in Asia. Outside of South Korea that is. Both countries have a lot of very young talented youngsters that are playing for the leading youth academies at major European clubs.



Yes both S.Korea and Japan will be the power house of Asia for long time to come, Australia is geting weak for some reason. If our FA dont do something for our kids from the start. We will just fall behind them even more.
What im proud of,we Iraqis have had some hard time the last 30 years. We are almost behind all countrys in Asia. And im not even talking about that we cant play our homegames in Iraq. but we still show some resulte time to time, and thats all thanks for all the raw talent we have. Hope in less then 10 years Iraq will bunch back to the glory days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000and1night 

I like your username. I agree with your post.

Can you post some links to the matches so we can watch it on our computer? Because my TV is broke right now. Will get a new one Monday morning. So no Arabic TV for me and football matches on TV this weekend unless I frequent some local sports bar that will show matches.


----------



## SinaG

Iran remains top rated team in Asia.

Fifa World Rankings
34. Iran
48. Japan
53. Korea Republic
56. Australia

The FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking - Ranking Table - FIFA.com
Iran remains top in AFC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

FIFA rankings are not to be taken seriously at all. Nobody takes them seriously. Both Japan and South Korea are significantly better football teams than Iran.

Portugal number 5 and Switzerland number 8? LOL.

Anyway it is the history (trophies won, World Cup participations etc.) of the given country that matters the most not some mostly useless FIFA rankings that say little and changes each month.


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> Both Japan and South Korea are significantly better football teams than Iran.



Shows you know nothing about Asian football. Iran beat South Korea both home and away to qualify for the World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> Shows you know nothing about Asian football. Iran beat South Korea both home and away to qualify for the World Cup.



I am not talking about current form. A national teams form is not measured based on a few matches. South Korea was always going to qualify anyway. Why not look at their actual performances in the World Cup and the AFC in recent years and make a comparison there? Japan and South Korea have been the best Asian teams for quite some time now.

KSA have been piss poor since 2007 (since we lost the AFC final against neighboring Iraq) but we usually did well in games against Iran despite Iran being better in that time period.

Piss poor compared to the 1990's and mid 2000's where KSA were the best Asian team together with Japan and qualified for 4 consecutive World Cups, advanced from the group stages in the World Cup as the only team in ME history outside of Turkey, won 3 Asian Cups and played 3 Asian Cup finals.

Anyway you did not get my point. The FIFA ranking list is notoriously bad and says little about a teams strength. As I already wrote then the position of teams like Portugal and Switzerland says it all. Anyway the list has been much more outrageous many times earlier.

Anyway we will see who will perform better in the World Cup. I at least have no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> I am not talking about current form. A national teams form is not measured based on a few matches. South Korea was always going to qualify anyway. Why not look at their actual performances in the World Cup and the ANC in recent years and make a comparison there? Japan and South Korea have been the best Asian teams for quite some time now.
> 
> KSA has benn piss poor since 2007 but we usually did well in games against Iran despite Iran being better in that time period.
> 
> Piss poor compared to the 1990's and mid 2000's where KSA were the best Asian team together with Japan and qualified for 4 consecutive World Cups, advanced from the group stages in the World Cup as the only team in ME history outside of Turkey, won 3 Asian Cups and played 3 Asian Cup finals.
> 
> Anyway you did not get my point. The FIFA ranking list is notoriously bad and says little about a teams strength. As I already wrote then the position of teams like Portugal and Switzerland says it all. Anyway the list has been much more outrageous many times earlier.



You should not compare history with current form. You said history is more important, I disagree.

Nottingham Forest have won 2 Champions League trophies yet are currently in the second division of English football (they where lower) yet Arsenal have won no Champions Leagues and are top of the Premier League. Arsenal are pretty much universally considered a bigger club then Nottingham Forest even though they have less history.

Same in international terms. Hungary are two times runners up in the World Cup, but I doubt anyone would say they are a bigger footballing nation then Portugal, who have never made it to a final.

Also Iran hasn't played Saudi in the last couple of years to determine if you have played well against us. Anyway we always do relatively poorly against Arab teams as hatred and emotion interfere with our natural game, so it isn't something Saudi specific.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

al-Hasani said:


> FIFA rankings are not to be taken seriously at all. Nobody takes them seriously. Both Japan and South Korea are significantly better football teams than Iran.
> 
> Portugal number 5 and Switzerland number 8? LOL.
> 
> Anyway it is the history (trophies won, World Cup participations etc.) of the given country that matters the most not some mostly useless FIFA rankings that say little and changes each month.



Iran defeated S korea 2 times tandem and always defeat N korea and usually defeat Japan in champions.Fifa ranking is much much exact.It is not historical ranking that writes 1-Brazil 2-Argentina 3-Spain.It is about what teams now are.Ksa is 10th in asia and I think over 120 in world ranking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@SinaG
Read my post again. I am not talking about ancient history but the last few years. South Korea has performed better on the international scene than Iran and also better in the AFC. I value that more than 2 meetings when South Korea were never in danger of not qualifying.

I like most other people rank Japan and South Korea as the best current Asian teams. Another user from Iraq on this very same thread is of the same opinion. There is nothing controversial about this. Anyway as I wrote earlier then we will see how the 3 teams perform in the World Cup. I have no doubt who will perform better on the international scene again.

Those emotions go both ways. In fact even more on the side of Iran. So this excuse is not valid.

My examples with KSA is to show you that you can't use head to head results to much in the bigger picture. KSA managed a 0-0 draw against Argentina who played with Messi and other major stars. Does that mean that the two teams are equal? No way.

Historically speaking then Hungary has a better track record and can thus be considered as a better footballing nation historically than Portugal.

Just like Brazil is above everyone else. Not based on their current form, which is not bad at all rather the opposite, but their history. At the end of the day it is all about results (trophies). That's what matters.

Anyway my point was not to start a big discussion but just to point out the poor work of those FIFA rankings since they are notoriously bad and more often than not make little sense.

You as an Iranian believe that Iran is better than South Korea and will perform better than them while I am not of this opinion. I value actual performances in major international tournaments higher than two head to head meetings when there was never any danger of South Korea not qualifying. In fact they were already qualified. We will see at the World Cup once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Oops, deleted my last post by mistake. Anyway I never stated that Iran will perform better in the WC then South Korea, you are putting words in my mouth there.

You can value whatever you like, but taking performances of 4, 8, 12 years ago and applying them to current teams seems a bit silly.

Also there was significant danger of South Korea not qualifying, as they had to rely on results in the Uzbekistan match going in their favour to qualify.

Also as I said in the post I deleted, both Iran's recent head to head with SK and our overall head to head with SK have both been in our favour. So it isn't just a recent phenomenon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Well I agree with your points I just don't put total emphasis on head to head meetings since they can be very misleading. I can give you many examples of club football teams (major ones) that have performed very badly about team x or y but when it came to performing in their respective leagues, CL, other European tournaments they outshined their bogey teams.

I am still of the opinion that Japan and South Korea are better when it matters the most and their performances in the biggest stages for Asian teams prove it. Such as World Cup and AFC performances. We have to wait and see how those 3 teams perform in the World Cup.

When it comes to history then I and most others regard trophies as the parameter of greatness. After all that is what matters. Those teams whether club or national teams that have proven that they have been able to win on a constant or very frequent basis and thus beat all others in sheer numbers when it comes to trophies won have the biggest claims of being the best teams in history.

So Nottingham Forrest as you mentioned are indeed a much greater club than let us say Crystal Palace that never won anything of worth despite them playing in the PL right now and being better.

*EDIT:* I am taking about performances on the biggest scene (World Cup & AFC) for Asian teams. In recent years. Not 10 years ago as you now write.

Look at the AFC in 2011. Japan won it and South Korea came third.

Look at the World Cup in 2010. Japan advanced from their group something that Iran has never done in a World Cup.
That is the biggest football stage for any Asian country. So I am not ready to change my views until Iran proves me wrong in the World Cup and outperforms Japan and South Korea there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Iran 60% or maybe higher of its games has defeated Korea and Japan. 
Nowdays I see much bullshit in many topics ..


----------



## al-Hasani

Japan are the defending AFC champions. North Korea came third. Iran was nowhere to be seen.

Japan advanced from their World Cup group in 2010 something that Iran has never done before. Iran did not even quality for the World Cup in 2010.

Head to head results are fine but as I already argued for and used plenty of examples of then it says very little in the bigger picture.

Performances on the two biggest stages for Asian teams in the World Cup and AFC on the other hand is what matters and here Japan and South Korea have proven, especially Japan, that they are above any other Asian team right now and have been that for a few years now.

Until Iran proves all this then I can say that they are better. Until then I don't agree with that at all and I am sure that Japan and South Korea will perform better in the World Cup too. At least if I did betting I would put my money on them rather than Iran to impress.

*You as an Iranian don't have to agree with this but those results I mentioned don't lie.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

I'll make my self short and easy, each country that made it to the WC from Asia more then deserve to be a top Asian side. There is no luck to qualify to the WC. You have to win your games.
I wish all Asian team best luck and make the rest of ous proud

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> Well I agree with your points I just don't put total emphasis on head to head meetings since they can be very misleading. I can give you many examples of club football teams (major ones) that have performed very badly about team x or y but when it came to performing in their respective leagues, CL, other European tournaments they outshined their bogey teams.
> 
> I am still of the opinion that Japan and South Korea are better when it matters the most and their performances in the biggest stages for Asian teams prove it. Such as World Cup and AFC performances. We have to wait and see how those 3 teams perform in the World Cup.
> 
> When it comes to history then I and most others regard trophies as the parameter of greatness. After all that is what matters. Those teams whether club or national teams that have proven that they have been able to win on a constant or very frequent basis and thus beat all others in sheer numbers when it comes to trophies won have the biggest claims of being the best teams in history.
> 
> So Nottingham Forrest as you mentioned are indeed a much greater club than let us say Crystal Palace that never won anything of worth despite them playing in the PL right now and being better.
> 
> *EDIT:* I am taking about performances on the biggest scene (World Cup & AFC) for Asian teams. In recent years. Not 10 years ago as you now write.
> 
> Look at the AFC in 2011. Japan won it and South Korea came third.
> 
> Look at the World Cup in 2010. Japan advanced from their group something that Iran has never done in a World Cup.
> Those are the biggest football stage for any Asian country. So I am not ready to change my views until Iran proves me wrong in the World Cup and outperforms Japan and South Korea there.



Japan are definitely a better team then Iran. I never said otherwise. I was just showing FIFA rankings which are an important part of football wether you like it or not. In terms of success, Iran are the second best team in terms of Asian Cup with 3 wins. Just Japan with 4 wins are ahead.

My comparison was between Arsenal and Nottingham Forest, not Crystal Palace. History also only matters as long as you are good in the modern day. There are many Champions League winners that are considered small clubs because they haven't had major success in recent years. Teams such as Celtic, Aston Villa, Hamburg, Steau Bucharest and Nottingham Forest are not considered part of Europe's elite clubs, even though they are all Champions League winners.



al-Hasani said:


> Japan are the defending AFC champions. North Korea came third. Iran was nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Japan advanced from their World Cup group in 2010 something that Iran has never done before. Iran did not even quality for the World Cup in 2010.
> 
> Head to head results are fine but as I already argued for and used plenty of examples of then it says very little in the bigger picture.
> 
> Performances on the two biggest stages for Asian teams in the World Cup and AFC on the other hand is what matters and here Japan and South Korea have proven, especially Japan, that they are above any other Asian team right now and have been that for a few years now.
> 
> Until Iran proves all this then I can say that they are better. Until then I don't agree with that at all and I am sure that Japan and South Korea will perform better in the World Cup too. At least if I did betting I would put my money on them rather than Iran to impress.
> 
> *You as an Iranian don't have to agree with this but those results I mentioned don't lie.*



Dude you can't compare form from 2 years ago to today. In 2 years many things can happen to change a football team. Players can retire, new players can come and shine. Coaches and managers can change. Tactics can change. All this affects the performances of a football team.


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> Japan are definitely a better team then Iran. I never said otherwise. I was just showing FIFA rankings which are an important part of football wether you like it or not. In terms of success, Iran are the second best team in terms of Asian Cup with 3 wins. Just Japan with 4 wins are ahead.
> 
> My comparison was between Arsenal and Nottingham Forest, not Crystal Palace. History also only matters as long as you are good in the modern day. There are many Champions League winners that are considered small clubs because they haven't had major success in recent years. Teams such as Celtic, Aston Villa, Hamburg, Steau Bucharest and Nottingham Forest are not considered part of Europe's elite clubs, even though they are all Champions League winners.



KSA are better than Iran since we have 3 Asian Cup wins but we have played more finals.

We also have a better World Cup record and we managed to advance from the group stages unlike any other ME state outside of Turkey.

No, they are not an "important" part of any argument. That's the point I am making. According to your list Japan are significantly worse than Iran which you admit to being wrong and which the results also clearly show is bullshit. Hence my examples of Japan being the defending AFC champion and they also qualified from the group stage in the last World Cup in 2010 something Iran has never done in its entire history.

Portugal are placed 5 on that list and Switzerland number 8. Only idiots would claim that their positions on that FIFA ranking list means anything very important in the bigger picture. Unless of course some people believe them to be really the 8 and 5 best teams in the world respectively.

In 5 month time when Iran loses all of its 3 World Cup games they will be back on number 70-100 something again. Mark my words. Iran will fall behind much inferior to them teams.

That is why the FIFA ranking list is of little value.


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> KSA are better than Iran since we have 3 Asian Cup wins but we have played more finals.
> 
> We also have a better World Cup record and we managed to advance from the group stages unlike any other ME state outside of Turkey.
> 
> No, they are not an "important" part of any argument. That's the point I am making. According to your list Japan are significantly worse than Iran which you admit to being wrong and which the results also clearly show is bullshit.
> 
> Portugal are placed 5 on that list and Switzerland number 8. Only idiots would claim that their positions on that FIFA ranking list means anything very important in the bigger picture. Unless of course some people believe them to be really the 8 and 5 best teams in the world respectively.



They are an important part of football as seedings for major tournaments are based off of Fifa Rankings. Something else which I guess you didn't know. Also as I previously stated they are not the be all and end all, yet they are an indicator as to how good a national team is.


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> They are an important part of football as seedings for major tournaments are based off of Fifa Rankings. Something else which I guess you didn't know. Also as I previously stated they are not the be all and end all, yet they are an indicator as to how good a national team is.



No, they are not "important". That's the whole point. They don't say much.

You will see this once Iran starts to play some actual games and then it will fall further back on that list and after the World Cup where I don't give you many chances, maybe you can get a lucky draw against Nigeria, you will fall back to position number 70-100 something and then you will see much inferior teams compared to Iran that will be better placed than Iran despite being more worse football teams in realty. That's how the list goes and thats why nobody takes it seriously.

I will give you one thing. It is a indicator but a very small one.

It is the actual results in tournaments such as AFC and the World Cup most importantly that matter not friendlies or qualifying games against inferior opponents of which there are many in Asia.


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> No, they are not "important". That's the whole point. They don't say much.
> 
> You will see this once Iran starts to play some actual games and will fall further back on that list and after the World Cup where I don't give you many chances, maybe you can get a lucky draw against Nigeria, you will fall back to position number 70-100 something and then you will see much inferior teams compared to Iran be much lower on that FIFA ranking list.
> 
> I will give you one thing. It is a indicator but a very small one.



I don't know how many times I have to say this. They are important because FIFA uses rankings in order to seed the teams for major tournaments. So the better your ranking, the higher seed you will get and the better chance that you will be put in an easier group.

Thus

Better Rankings = Better placement in groups

So they are important.


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say this. They are important because FIFA uses rankings in order to seed the teams for major tournaments. So the better your ranking, the higher seed you will get and the better chance that you will be put in an easier group.
> 
> Thus
> 
> Better Rankings = Better placement in groups
> 
> So they are important.



I am talking about their importance when it comes to actually determining which teams is better than the other. When it comes to that this lists serves little purpose. As I already clearly argued for. I mean just take a look at that current list and some of the rankings of the teams and then come back to me.

For instance you already stubbornly admitted that Japan is a superior team to Iran which everybody knows and the results clearly show as I already told you.

We clearly disagree with the importance of that FIFA ranking so let us end it here.

Anyway remember this in 6 months time if this thread will exist by then.



> You will see this once Iran starts to play some actual games and then it will fall further back on that list and after the World Cup where I don't give you many chances, maybe you can get a lucky draw against Nigeria, you will fall back to position number 70-100 something and then you will see much inferior teams compared to Iran that will be better placed than Iran despite being much worse football teams in realty. That's how the list goes and that is why nobody takes it fully seriously. It is a indicator and that is it. But you should read up about the ranking.


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> I am talking about their importance when it comes to actually determining which teams is better than the other. When it comes to that this lists serves little purpose. As I already clearly argued for. I mean just take a look at that current list and some of the rankings of the teams and then come back to me.
> 
> For instance you already stubbornly admitted that Japan is a superior team to Iran which everybody knows and the results clearly show as I already told you.
> 
> We clearly disagree with the importance of that FIFA ranking so let us end it here.



I freely admit Japan is a better team then Iran. Anybody with half a brain knows that FIFA rankings are important as they determine your position in tournament groups, which is the reason I posted the news.

Ok lets forget about it and move on with our lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> I freely admit Japan is a better team then Iran. Anybody with half a brain knows that FIFA rankings are important as they determine your position in tournament groups, which is the reason I posted the news.
> 
> Ok lets forget about it and move on with our lives.



I never said that the FIFA ranking is not important when it comes to determining seeding? We never discussed this did we?

Isntead we discussed whether that list is actually measuring the real strength of teams and whether one can blindly follow this list. I argued that actual results in major tournaments are to be more valued than a list and a few head to head matches when South Korea were already qualified. You seem to disagree with this for some strange reason but that does not matter. We all have our views and that's fine. Let us see if Japan and South Korea will perform much better than Iran in major tournaments again or whether I will be wrong this summer.

Anyway let us agree to disagree.


----------



## Resurrection5782

al-Hasani said:


> No, they are not "important". That's the whole point. They don't say much.
> 
> You will see this once Iran starts to play some actual games and then it will fall further back on that list and after the World Cup where I don't give you many chances, maybe you can get a lucky draw against Nigeria, you will fall back to position number 70-100 something and then you will see much inferior teams compared to Iran that will be better placed than Iran despite being more worse football teams in realty. That's how the list goes and thats why nobody takes it seriously.
> 
> I will give you one thing. It is a indicator but a very small one.
> 
> It is the actual results in tournaments such as AFC and the World Cup most importantly that matter not friendlies or qualifying games against inferior opponents of which there are many in Asia.



U have very big hostility and obsession to Iran,Everywhere in the world know Asian football by Iran.


----------



## al-Hasani

Resurrection5782 said:


> U have very big hostility and obsession to Iran,Everywhere in the world know Asian football by Iran.





We are not discussing Iran here. We could have used another country as an example. We are discussing the FIFA ranking and its system. There is nothing controversial in being of the opinion that Japan and South Korea are better footballing teams than Iran. In fact better than any other Asian teams. The vast majority of the world thinks the same and the results at major tournaments such as the World Cup and AFC also show this in recent years.

Besides I already admitted that KSA, one of the giants in Asia (only Japan are historically better) have been piss poor since 2007 when we lost the AFC final against Iraq. I never argued about KSA being better than Iran right now.

Your intellect is limited so I don't have high hopes of you understanding all what I just wrote.

BTW, I just saw your trolling post. KSA is actually number 73 on that useless FIFA ranking. Not that I care since actual results and trophies won matter and qualifications to major tournaments.


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> I never said that the FIFA ranking is not important when it comes to determining seeding? We never discussed this did we?
> 
> Isntead we discussed whether that list is actually measuring the real strength of teams and whether one can blindly follow this list. I argued that actual results in major tournaments are to be more valued than a list and a few head to head matches when South Korea were already qualified. You seem to disagree with this for some strange reason but that does not matter. We all have our views and that's fine. Let us see if Japan and South Korea will perform much better than Iran in major tournaments again or whether I will be wrong this summer.
> 
> Anyway let us agree to disagree.



I said FIFA rankings are one of the many ways to measure international success. I never stated they where the only or most important way to determine international success. I always said that they where important because of their use for seedings, which you must have misunderstood.

Anyway I already debunked your claim on South Korea. They where not already qualified. We beat them home and away and in both matches there was a realistic chance of them not qualifying. They had to rely on results in different matches to go their way just in order to qualify after we beat them in Seoul.

Also I never stated what I believed will happen in the World Cup. I didn't even make any predictions for how Iran would do compared to the other teams for you to say "let us see".


----------



## Resurrection5782

al-Hasani said:


> KSA, one of the giants in Asia (only Japan are historically better


----------



## al-Hasani

Resurrection5782 said:


>



Here illeterate retard. See that team that is just below number 1 (Japan)?

AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

See the World Cup record of KSA here below?

Saudi Arabia at the FIFA World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Which is better than Iran who never even qualified from their group stage unlike KSA?

Iran at the FIFA World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Our AFC wins are also much more recent. You have not won the AFC in nearly 40 years! Back then it was not as hard to win it compared to the 1990's and early 2000's where KSA were above everyone else in Asia.







EDIT: We also reached the finals of the Confederations Cup a tournament that Iran has never played in.

So yes, KSA are a footballing giant in Asia. Also in terms of club football. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## Resurrection5782

al-Hasani said:


> Here illeterate retard. See that team that is just below number 1 (Japan)?
> 
> AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> See the World Cup record of KSA here below?
> 
> Saudi Arabia at the FIFA World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Which is better than Iran who never even qualified from their group stage unlike KSA?
> 
> Iran at the FIFA World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Control urself


----------



## al-Hasani

Here retard. See that team that is just below number 1 (Japan)?

AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

See the World Cup record of KSA here below?

Saudi Arabia at the FIFA World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Which is better than Iran who never even qualified from their group stage unlike KSA?

Iran at the FIFA World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Our AFC wins are also much more recent. You have not won the AFC in nearly 40 years! Back then it was not as hard to win it compared to the 1990's and early 2000's where KSA were above everyone else in Asia.






EDIT: We also reached the finals of the Confederations Cup a tournament that Iran has never played in.

So yes, KSA are a footballing giant in Asia. Also in terms of club football. Whether you like it or not.[/quote]

@SinaG

Genius, second places are always ranked higher than 3 or 4 places, LOL. That's elementary knowledge.

Hence why KSA are second on that medal list with only Japan being better.

So? At least we have managed to qualify from a group stage in the World Cup something I seriously doubt that you will ever achieve. Beating European teams in the process too. You have only managed to win 1 single World Cup game against the Americans of all teams in 1994. LOL.

Besides that German team reached the World Cup final that year. So not a ordinary team. FC Barcelona also lost 7-0 in two games against Bayern München last season. Freak results occur.


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> Barcelona lost 4-0 and 3-0. So if you add it up over two matches it is still not 8-0 which is the second worst defeat at World Cup history. Also Iran beat USA in '98 not '94. Anyway you can doubt that Iran will progress to the second round of the World Cup as much as you like, just like I can doubt that Saudi Arabia will never qualify for a World Cup again.





Still KSA resulsts in the AFC and World Cup are better than Iran's. That's a nice, lovely and beautiful *FACT*.

Well, you will see that we will quality for the World Cup in 2018. For the 5 time. That's a promise.

You qualifying from the group stages in a World Cup for the first time in your history is a whole other matter, LOL.


----------



## Resurrection5782

Just for 3 times 3 (1984, 1988, 1996) championship.Iran has have 3 times championship too.But Awards of S Korea Japan and Iran isnt comparable to sa, check this word "illeterate" dictation too.


----------



## 1000and1night

Its a shame that countrys in the meddle east dont come along, Iran that Saudi arabia that. for god sake and we wonder why ME is a big mess


----------



## Resurrection5782

al-Hasani said:


> Still KSA resulsts in the AFC and World Cup are better than Iran's. That's a nice, lovely and beautiful *FACT*.
> 
> *Well, you will see that we will quality for the World Cup in 2018. For the 5 time. That's a promise.*
> 
> You qualifying from the group stages in a World Cup for the first time in your history is a whole other matter, LOL.



Like 2006 that u made the most interesting result of World cup Champions.

Germany8 KSA 0


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> That is too funny dude. Did your friend that only you can see tell you this valuable information? You couldn't get past the first round of qualifications for the World Cup with one of the best managers, Frank Rijkaard, in charge. You have no good young players coming through and zero players playing in European leagues.



Anyway since we have a better AFC record and World Cup record we are allowed to have a few barren years. You are the ones that have to catch up not the opposite way.

Also a better Confederations Cup record. A tournament that you have never taken part in.

Actually Rijkaard was useless. Shows how much you know. The current Spanish manager is much better and we already see the results of his work. Qualifcation for the AFC in 2015 is already more or less secured. The team is playing better and better and many talented youngsters are coming up through the ranks.

Eh, is that why KSA in the tournament that we discuss in this very thread (AFC U22) managed to qualify from the group stages unlike Iran?

Anyway good luck trying to qualify from the group stages in a World Cup for the first time in your history. You will need it.


----------



## al-Hasani

You are comparing FCB to KSA?Just LOL. And in every other football club and national team that he has worked for he has been close to useless. Fact.

Anyway that's a lot of false bravado for a person whose national team is historically inferior to KSA when it comes to AFC and World Cup results. And the Confederations Cup.

It's been nearly 40 years since you last won anything, LOL. Better worry about that. Oh, and qualifying from the group stages of the World Cup for the first time of course.

Rijkaard or not KSA is performing much better under the new Spanish manager.

Who cares? We went through and you are out. That's all that matters.


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> Good luck, I hope this U-22 tournament brings you a lot of pride.
> 
> Anyway enough with this useless discussion, bye bye.



Actually I do not care that much about this U22 tournament. Yet to watch a single match. KSA's team is amputated and not going to win anyway. Japan or South Korea will win it or maybe UAE or Iraq.

Anyway thanks for the pre-trolling discussion despite the differences we had regarding the importance of a FIFA ranking when it comes to measuring the actual strength of a team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway since we have a better AFC record and World Cup record we are allowed to have a few barren years. You are the ones that have to catch up not the opposite way.
> 
> Also a better Confederations Cup record. A tournament that you have never taken part in.
> 
> Actually Rijkaard was useless. Shows how much you know. The current Spanish manager is much better and we already see the results of his work. Qualifcation for the AFC in 2015 is already more or less secured. The team is playing better and better and many talented youngsters are coming up through the ranks.
> 
> Eh, is that why KSA in the tournament that we discuss in this very thread (AFC U22) managed to qualify from the group stages unlike Iran?
> 
> Anyway good luck trying to qualify from the group stages in a World Cup for the first time in your history. You will need it.



You dont have a better a better Asian Cup record. At least not to the point worhty of mention.
We have won it as many times as you have. Sure you have been to the final two more times (which you lost against Japan and Iraq). But I think that is really cancelled out by the fact that Iran has also won bronze 4 times vs Saudi Arabia 0.
Our Asian Cup record is more or less equal.
And Confederations cup record...really? Useless to talk about that since Confederations cup is a relatively new thing, and didnt exist back when Iran won the tournaments.
KSA really only qualified to one Confed Cup. I dont count the other one, because you hosted it.
I think combined in those two Confed Cups you played in, you registrered one win against Egypt. Otherwise you lost by big margins to the likes of Brazil, Mexico etc (7-0, 5-0 or something), including in the one where you had the home support.
Im not sure I would hang that in the Christmas tree....

You do have a better World Cup record. Iran and Saudi Arabia qualified as many times, but KSA has indeed made it out of the group once, whereas Iran hasnt. 1994 was Saudi Arabia's best team. On the other hand, Iran has not suffered humiliating defeats like 8-0 (which was embarassing for whole of Asia).
But again, I do concede that KSA has a slightly better record there.

Today Iran is a better team than KSA obviously. Our head 2 heard record is also superior.
We are in the World Cup BRAZIL, which is going to be the biggest World Cup of all time. Not just because its taking place Brazil (the beating heart football country of the world), but also because ALL of the previous world cup winners in history are in this World Cup.
Soccer-Sluts, toothpick thongs and Team Melli football samba style baby!! 

Oh and about Iran U22 not making it out of the group. Our team was literally patched together in the last week. The Iran U22 team that beat South Korea U22 3-2 a couple weeks ago in a preparation friendly, is not the one that took part this tournament, as the IPL clubs demanded all of the key players back. So Iran U22 missed 17 players from original squad, not to mention our original U22 coach Mansourian resigned in protest. So we got an inept interim coach with a new team that had not played together before.
Actually Im surprised the team still did pretty well, considering the circumstances.

If would be pissed if this tournament was vital, but thankfully its not. It is the next Championship that will serve as Olympic qualifiers.


----------



## al-Hasani

@ResurgentIran

Our Asian Cup record is superior because we have been to more finals and our wins are recent unlike yours. You have not won the AFC in nearly 40 years! Back when you won it 40-50 years ago the competition was much more inferior than when KSA won it (1990's and 2000's). That's clear for all. But a trophy is a trophy and I will not dispute the wins.

Our World Cup is also much superior. The fact that we qualified from the group stages in 1994 as the only country ever from the ME after Turkey is a IMMENSE achievement. Beating European opponents as well in the process.

We also scored one of the best goals in World Cup history in that tournament.

The Confederations Cup is the 3 biggest trophy you can win as an Asian team. The fact that we qualified twice and only lost 3-1 in the final against Argentina in 1992 is a big thing. A Argentina team that just won the Copa América and who 2 years previously lost the World Cup final against Germany!

Lastly we reached number 4 in 1999 and there were 8 teams back then. Not bad.

*So if you look at the facts we have a superior AFC and World Cup record until now. Obviously also Confederations Cup record.
*
But both KSA and Iran are among the giants of Asia together with Japan. There are not really anyone else aside from South Korea than can rival those teams. When it comes to history and trophies won at least. Not current form.

Eh, KSA have been piss poor since we lost the AFC final in 2007. Already said that, LOL. Thanks to Rijkaard. But we are already getting better and better and we are more or less qualified for the Asian Cup in 2015.

Given that the infrastructure in KSA in terms of sports cities and football stadiums is increasing rapidly etc. I am sure that more talents will come up.

If we had a population that was 45 million bigger so it reached the size of Iran we might have been even much better.

Anyway it's far too early to talk about the "best World Cup tournament" before it has even begun. I don't actually think that it will be that great due to the humidity and warm climate. Not many teams like that and football games usually suck in this environment.


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Our Asian Cup record is superior because we have been to more finals and our wins are recent unlike yours. You have not won the AFC in nearly 40 years! Back when you won it 40-50 years ago the competition was much more inferior than when KSA won it (1990's and 2000's). That's clear for all. But a trophy is a trophy and I will not dispute the wins.
> 
> Our World Cup is also much superior. The fact that we qualified from the group stages in 1994 as the only country ever from the ME after Turkey is a IMMENSE achievement. Beating European teams as well in the process.
> 
> We also scored one of the best goals in World Cup history in that tournament.
> 
> The Confederations Cup is the 3 biggest trophy you can win as an Asian team. The fact that we qualified twice and only lost 3-1 in the final against Argentina in 1992 is a big thing. A Argentina team that just won the Copa América and who 2 years previously lost the World Cup final against Germany!
> 
> Lastly we reached number 4 in 1999 and there were 8 teams back then. Not bad.
> 
> *So if you look at the facts we have a superior AFC and World Cup record until now. Obviously also Confederations Cup record.
> *
> But both KSA and Iran are among the giants of Asia together with Japan. There are not really anyone else aside from South Korea than can rival those teams.
> 
> Eh, KSA have been piss poor since we lost the AFC final in 2007. Already said that, LOL. Thanks to Rijkaard. But we are already getting better and better and we are more or less qualified for the Asian Cup in 2015.
> 
> Given that the infrastructure in KSA in terms of sports cities and football stadiums is increasing rapidly etc. I am sure that more talents will come up.
> 
> If we had a population that was 45 million bigger so it reached the size of Iran we might have been even much better.




I do think KSA has better World Cup record Iran. Thats obvious and I have already conceded to it. If Im not mistaken, KSA has two registrered wins and reached round of 16, where as Iran has one win and not reached it. So "much superior" is a bit of a stretch imo. But Iran still has to advance from group stage to claim a better record than KSA. Until that happens, KSA has better record. No arguments there.

The "Confederations Cups" before 1997 was called King Fahd Cup, which Saudi Arabia hosted and didnt qualify per se for. So I do make a distinction between King Fahd and othr Confederation Cups.
And Confed Cup did not exist when Iran won the Asian Cups, so I think its an unbalanced comparison.

I stand firm on the Asian Cup thing. Maybe two silver medals weigh more than 4 bronze medals, but I dont think so, certainly not my much. I think our record there is more or less equal.

Meh, importance of population size is overstated.
Look at China as an example. Over 1 billion and they dont have nearly the same football pedigree as Iran and KSA.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> I do think KSA has better World Cup record Iran. Thats obvious and I have already conceded to it. If Im not mistaken, KSA has two registrered wins and reached round of 16, where as Iran has one win and not reached it. So "much superior" is a bit of a stretch imo. But Iran still has to advance from group stage to claim a better record than KSA. Until that happens, KSA has better record. No arguments there.
> 
> I stand firm on the Asian Cup thing. Maybe two silver medals weigh more than 4 bronze medals, but I dont think so, certainly not my much. I think our record there is more or less equal.
> 
> Meh, importance of population size is overstated.
> Look at China as an example. Over 1 billion and they dont have nearly the same football pedigree as Iran and KSA.



Ok, that's good at least, LOL.

Well, it's actually 3 silver medals. All recent.

The 3 KSA wins are also all recent compared to Iran who has not won the AFC for nearly 40 years (!)

One simply has to admit that the level and competition was inferior back then. Many less competitors so if one should analyze each countries wins KSA would win there as well because they were arguably harder. But a win is a win.

Let me give you an example. Italy won the World Cup in 1934 and 1938. But each of those wins are vastly inferior to the World Cup Italy won in 1982 and 2006. Due to the amount of competitors, significantly more teams that played in those last 2 World Cup wins and the level of play in general. BUT on paper they are the same.

Yes, but unlike KSA and Iran China has no interest for football. They accelerate in individual sports not team sports. Look at India too. They are useless when it comes to football despite having 1.2 BILLION people. Because football is not a big sport there. Whole of South Asia are miserable. The best team is Afghanistan and they have not been able to perform internationally for decades due to unrest.

What do you think about this claim I wrote earlier in that post?

"Anyway it's far too early to talk about the "best World Cup tournament" before it has even begun. I don't actually think that it will be that great due to the humidity and warm climate. Not many teams like that and football games usually suck in this environment."


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, that's good at least, LOL.
> 
> Well, it's actually 3 silver medals. All recent.
> 
> The 3 KSA wins are also all recent compared to Iran who has not won the AFC for nearly 40 years (!)
> 
> One simply has to admit that the level and competition was inferior back then. Many less competitors so if one should analyze each countries wins KSA would win there as well because they were arguably harder. But a win is a win.
> 
> Let me give you an example. Italy won the World Cup in 1934 and 1938. But each of those wins are vastly inferior to the World Cup Italy won in 1982 and 2006. Due to the amount of competitors, significantly more teams that played in those last 2 World Cup wins and the level of play in general. BUT on paper they are the same.
> 
> Yes, but unlike KSA and Iran China has no interest for football. They accelerate in individual sports not team sports. Look at India too. They are useless when it comes to football despite having 1.2 BILLION people. Because football is not a big sport there. Whole of South Asia are miserable. The best team is Afghanistan and they have not been able to perform internationally for decades due to unrest.
> 
> What do you think about this claim I wrote earlier in that post?
> 
> "Anyway it's far too early to talk about the "best World Cup tournament" before it has even begun. I don't actually think that it will be that great due to the humidity and warm climate. Not many teams like that and football games usually suck in this environment."



Yes but football progresess all the time. In 20 years, the level of competition will be even higher because the Levant countries will arguably become much more competetive, and even GCC countries like Qatar and UAE. In fact that has already happened.Oman for example routed KSA in third round of qualification and reached the final round. That doesnt negate KSA's World Cup record bcause it was played in earlier time. So I question the validity of the argument.
Like you said, a win is a win, and not much attention should be paid to the timing, unless you apply it to everything. Iran qualified in 1978, when only ONE country from Asia AND Oceania could qualify to World Cup. But I still dont weigh that qualificaiton higher or less. A record is a record.


As for the weather forecast, I have to check up on it. 1994 Word Cup were in some matches 40 degrees Celsius. I dont think weather will be a spoiler. Look at the 2013 Confed Cup. It was huge success. World Cup is gonna be even bigger and I am convinced it will be the biggest in history.


----------



## al-Hasani

Well, I agree with this but at the same time I will not despute the fact that the level will be probably higher in 20 years time than it is now. So one should have no problem saying that the level of competition was much worse 40 years ago in Asia than it was 20-10 years ago.

Was the 1994 World Cup not pretty boring? Yes it was immensely hot. But not humid from what I am aware of. Brazil is nasty on this front. Due to being located near the equator.

Humidity is the worst thing for any sport. It's a bitch.


----------



## 1000and1night

Now S.Korea - Syria match start and in three hours will Jordan - UAE play


----------



## 1000and1night

S.Korea-Syria 2-1 and by that S.Korea is the first team to make it to the semi
in 30 min Jordan-UAE match will start


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> S.Korea-Syria 2-1 and by that S.Korea is the first team to make it to the semi
> in 30 min Jordan-UAE match will start



A shame. I wanted to see Syria through!

Who do you fancy to win of Jordan and UAE?


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> A shame. I wanted to see Syria through!
> 
> Who do you fancy to win of Jordan and UAE?



Me too, not for anything special but if they could win the hole thing it would be something to be happy for when there country is in bad times.

for Jordan-UAE Id say UAE just beause I truly like emarat as a country and been there couple times


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Me too, not for anything special but if they could win the hole thing it would be something to be happy for when there country is in bad times.
> 
> for Jordan-UAE Id say UAE ust beause I truly like emarat as a country and been there couple times



Yes, but also because for me it is a fellow Muslim and Arab country that I like.

Yes, I like both Jordan and UAE a lot as countries but I would probably cheer more for Jordan as a Hijazi. But UAE probably has the better team. But anyway whoever advances of those two countries I will be happy.

Then I really hope that KSA can beat Australia and Iraq can beat Japan.

But I fear that it will be a South Korea and Japan final as we predicted earlier I think it was.


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, but also because for me it is a fellow Muslim and Arab country that I like.
> 
> Yes, I like both Jordan and UAE a lot as countries but I would probably cheer more for Jordan as a Hijazi. But UAE probably has the better team. But anyway whoever advances of those two countries I will be happy.
> 
> Then I really hope that KSA can beat Australia and Iraq can beat Japan.
> 
> But I fear that it will be a South Korea and Japan final as we predicted earlier I think it was.



Not to make this thread to a political one but I have hard time to show love to ME countrys. For all the damage Iraq have been true. For religious and political reasons.

Yeah must wait and see how Iraqs match will end up. Best luck for both of ous


----------



## 1000and1night

And Jordan won the match with 1-0 against UAE

Jordan, S.Korea are true to the semifinal

tomorrows game: Australia- KSA and Iraq-Japan


----------



## al-Hasani

@BLACKEAGLE

Congratulations although I know that you do not follow football somehow which is a big fail. Just so you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

Australia-KSA 1-2 , now the three teams that made it to the semi is S.Korea,Jordan and KSA.

Iraq-Japan will start in 50 min


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Australia-KSA 1-2 , now the three teams that made it to the semi is S.Korea,Jordan and KSA.
> 
> Iraq-Japan will start in 50 min



Great. So much for KSA having no talents. Actually to the Iranian members then several Saudi Arabians are playing in the Portuguese and Dutch league and many more are rumored to be moving to Europe. The problem is just that the KSA league is one of the best in Asia and that they get significantly higher salaries back home than they would at mid- or low table clubs in Europe.

Good luck to Iraq. It will be hard but I think that Japan can be beaten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Great. So much for KSA having no talents. Actually to the Iranian members then several Saudi Arabians are playing in the Portuguese and Dutch league and many more are rumored to be moving to Europe. The problem is just that the KSA league is one of the best in Asia and that they get significantly higher salaries back home than they would at mid- or low table clubs in Europe.
> 
> Good luck to Iraq. It will be hard but I think that Japan can be beaten.



KSA league is indeed one of the best league in Asia if not the best. And I agree with you, we have the same problem here. The iraqi players rather play in the gulf and get paid good then go to a better side in europe but with less salary. We have Iraqis playing all over europ, but they dont get called up to the NT beacuse the current coach say that they dont have enough "Gheera" to play for our country.

anyway I just want to see the game and hope our boys play well and win!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> KSA league is indeed one of the best league in Asia if not the best. And I agree with you, we have the same problem here. The iraqi players rather play in the gulf and get paid good then go to a better side in europe but with less salary. We have Iraqis playing all over europ, but they dont get called up to the NT beacuse the current coach say that they dont have enough "Gheera" to play for our country.
> 
> anyway I just want to see the game and hope our boys play well and win!



Yes, that is correct. You have to remember that most of those talents only can play at low- or mid table clubs in smaller European leagues mostly. Europe is also a whole new culture and thing for them. Back in KSA they are treated as kings in their respective clubs, get much, much higher salaries, live in tax free societies, at home with family, friends etc.

Also what helps Iraq and Iran for instance and not KSA is that the two first countries have a somewhat large European diaspora. Meaning that they have thousands of Iraqis and Iranians who were born in European country x or y. So they get their footballing education in the best countries for that such as Netherlands, Sweden etc.

KSA does not have that since our immigrants were the Arabs who emigrated from Portugal to Oman and from Latin America to Indonesia etc., LOL, centuries ago and some recently to neighboring countries.

Anyway the winner of Iraq-Japan will met KSA in the semifinals and Iraq already won against KSA 3-1 in the group stages.


----------



## ResurgentIran

1000and1night said:


> We have Iraqis playing all over europ, but they dont get called up to the NT beacuse the current coach say that they dont have enough "Gheera" to play for our country.



Haha that sounds very familiar!
Some Iranians (whether fans, coaches) dont want to invite European based players, because they question their loyalty and their "gheyrat" 
You should have seen some of the Iranian members on certain forums said about Dejagah, before he got called up by Iran. It wasnt pretty 

The good thing is that Carlos Quieroz have invited Ashkan Dejagah and Ghoochannejad and they have signficiantly improved the quality of the team. Now no one questions those players and CQ's decision. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, that is correct. You have to remember that most of those talents only can play at low- or mid table clubs in smaller European leagues mostly. Europe is also a whole new culture and thing for them. Back in KSA they are treated as kings in their respective clubs, get much, much higher salaries, live in tax free societies, at home with family, friends etc.
> 
> Also what helps Iraq and Iran for instance and not KSA is that the two first countries have a somewhat large European diaspora. Meaning that they have thousands of Iraqis and Iranians who were born in European country x or y. So they get their footballing education in the best countries for that such as Netherlands, Sweden etc.
> 
> KSA does not have that since our immigrants were the Arabs who emigrated from Portugal to Oman and from Latin America to Indonesia etc., LOL, centuries ago and some recently to neighboring countries
> 
> Anyway the winner of Iraq-Japan will met KSA in the semifinals and Iraq already won against KSA 3-1 in the group stages.



I agree with you, and I can understand the players for staying in the ME and not take a chance to play in Europe. Yes we have tons of Iraqis who is born in EU and get send to top fotboll school there, but it almost end with nothing for ous just beacuse they worrent born in Iraq, and that piss me of, we can have so much stronger team but no rather play with native born Iraqis with less fotboll skills then outsiders. But I feel like in sometime the coach will end up in a corner and let some new EU faces to join the NT.

25 min to the game now.



ResurgentIran said:


> Haha that sounds very familiar!
> Some Iranians (whether fans, coaches) dont want to invite European based players, because they question their loyalty and their "gheyrat"
> 
> The good thing is that Carlos Quieroz have invited Ashkan Dejagah and Ghoochannejad and they have signficiantly improved the quality of the team. Now no one questions those players and CQ's decision. lol




The only differnt with ous and you is that our fans want them to join the NT, but the coach do everything in his power to avoid it. We have so so many unknown players with Iraqi background who plays up to the English Championship, bundesliga, ducsh leauge, in denmark,sweden, norway etc etc. But still the coach wont even hear them out. And you must understand that just beacuse they play in EU they become atomaticly better then the once playing in ME, but there are some who starts getting a name in EU but still nothing for our NT.

btw good luck in the WC.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> I agree with you, and I can understand the players for staying in the ME and not take a chance to play in Europe. Yes we have tons of Iraqis who is born in EU and get send to top fotboll school there, but it almost end with nothing for ous just beacuse they worrent born in Iraq, and that piss me of, we can have so much stronger team but no rather play with native born Iraqis with less fotboll skills then outsiders. But I feel like in sometime the coach will end up in a corner and let some new EU faces to join the NT.
> 
> 25 min to the game now.



Well, I hope that trends changes but there were young Saudi Arabian talents who played for mid-table clubs in Portugal regularly for 1 season but the season after they were back home, LOL.

Well, if they are born in Europe and grew up there all their lives then they should play for that country. I mean what would France, Netherlands, England, Germany etc. be without all the players of non-local origin? Far from as good as they are now.


----------



## ResurgentIran

1000and1night said:


> The only differnt with ous and you is that our fans want them to join the NT, but the coach do everything in his power to avoid it. We have so so many unknown players with Iraqi background who plays up to the English Championship, bundesliga, ducsh leauge, in denmark,sweden, norway etc etc. But still the coach wont even hear them out. And you must understand that just beacuse they play in EU they become atomaticly better then the once playing in ME, but there are some who starts getting a name in EU but still nothing for our NT.
> 
> btw good luck in the WC.



Well, not all Iranian fans are like that. In fact, the vast majority favours that Iran takes advantage of the resources abroad and calls them up, but the minority that doesnt can be vocal. Although now after the inclusion of Ghoochannejad (scored 8 goals out of 10 matches for Iran) and Ashkan Dejagah, that minority has been silenced. 

Thanks! 
I dont think we will do so well. We have had NO preparation (friendlies, camps) since we qualfied. Whereas South Korea has played the likes of Brazil, Belgium, Russia, Croatia etc ever since June,
Our group is also tough, although could have gotten much worse (Australia lol).
We'll do our best and enjoy being there


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I hope that trends changes but there were young Saudi Arabian talents who played for mid-table clubs in Portugal regularly for 1 season but the season after they were back home, LOL.
> 
> Well, if they are born in Europe and grew up there all their lives then they should play for that country. I mean what would France, Netherlands, England, Germany etc. be without all the players of non-local origin? Far from as good as they are now.



Im with you, but there are many who was born in Iraq and left under the war(s) and they dont see them self as like the native from the country they live in but rather as an Iraqi. And some people visit Iraq couple times a year. Have family members there,friends. And if a player choose to play for Iraq instead of another country, then it should only be between his skills and the once fighting for the same spot in the team

By the way the winner of Iraq-Japan game will face S.korea

KSA-Jordan
S.Korea-Iraq/Japan


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Im with you, but there are many who was born in Iraq and left under the war(s) and they dont see them self as like the native from the country they live in but rather as an Iraqi. And some people visit Iraq couple times a year. Have family members there,friends. And if a player choose to play for Iraq instead of another country, then it should only be between his skills and the once fighting for the same spot in the team



I agree with this but today only a minority have been born back home. Most simply chose better national football teams but to be honest I don't know about any famous European player of Iraqi or Iranian ancestry in Europe playing for a European national team.

I think that this is a personal choice. I mean look at all those foreigners in the national teams I mentioned. They chose the countries they were born in and live in.

Zidane could have played for Algeria for instance but he chose France because he was born there, his wife is from there and because (probably) he felt more French than Algerian and because France had a much bigger chance of success than Algeria.


----------



## 1000and1night

ResurgentIran said:


> Well, not all Iranian fans are like that. In fact, the vast majority favours that Iran takes advantage of the resources abroad and calls them up, but the minority that doesnt can be vocal. Although now after the inclusion of Ghoochannejad (scored 8 goals out of 10 matches for Iran) and Ashkan Dejagah, that minority has been silenced.
> 
> Thanks!
> I dont think we will do so well. We have had NO preparation (friendlies, camps) since we qualfied. Whereas South Korea has played the likes of Brazil, Belgium, Russia, Croatia etc ever since June,
> Our group is also tough, although could have gotten much worse (Australia lol).
> We'll do our best and enjoy being there



You never knows, just look at Iraq before Asia cup 2007 we almost didnt even qualify for it but ended as the winners. So get your hopes up.



al-Hasani said:


> I agree with this but today only a minority have been born back home. Most simply chose better national football teams but to be honest I don't know about any famous European player of Iraqi or Iranian ancestry in Europe playing for a European national team.
> 
> I think that this is a personal choice. I mean look at all those foreigners in the national teams I mentioned. They chose the countries they were born in and live in.
> 
> Zidane could have played for Algeria for instance but he chose France because he was born there, his wife is from there and because (probably) he felt more French than Algerian and because France had a much bigger chance of success than Algeria.



I cant talk about the iranians but the young iraqis who went over to EU is born in 1990somthing so they are young and are called for the U15-U20 teams not yet for the NT, but with time if the Iraqi NT wont call them up and they get the chance to play for another NT they will take it im afraid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

1000and1night said:


> You never knows, just look at Iraq before Asia cup 2007 we almost didnt even qualify for it but ended as the winners. So get your hopes up.



Thanks my friend. 
Well I still dont expect much out of the team. I think thats best, because it minimizes disappointment feelings.
But lets hope for the best.


----------



## 1000and1night

http://lag10.net/channel22

for the once who want to see Iraq-Japan game. Japan just got saved by the post.


----------



## 1000and1night

Iraq-Japan 0-0 HT Iraq had 8 shoot at goal and japan had one in extra time, I hope this dont bite ous later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000and1night 

You should "return" Dhurgham Ismail* al-Quraishi* to KSA. He is quite some talent. Probably the biggest talent in Iraq right now. Offensive one that is. Don't you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> @1000and1night
> 
> You should "return" Dhurgham Ismail* al-Quraishi* to KSA. He is quite some talent. Probably the biggest talent in Iraq right now. Offensive one that is. Don't you agree?




Haha he is great yes, but not today.Wasted so many chances. Are you watching the game? wow still no goal for ous.
No Ali Adnan is the best young player we have now


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Haha he is great yes, but not today.Wasted so many chances. Are you watching the game? wow still no goal for ous.
> No Ali Adnan is the best young player we have now





Yes, I am. Rooting for Iraq of course.

Iraq are better.


----------



## Desertfalcon

Oh wait.....this thread is about a different kind of football. My bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Desertfalcon said:


> Oh wait.....this thread is about a different kind of football. My bad.



You need to tell me the rules about American football and then it might catch my interest for real. I am only watching the Super Bowl each year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

al-Hasani said:


> You need to tell me the rules about American football and then it might catch my interest for real. I am only watching the Super Bowl each year.



http://www.nfl.com/rulebook/beginnersguidetofootball


----------



## 1000and1night

Habibi Ya Iraq 1-0!


----------



## Abii

this skyscrapercity reject is trolling here too?!

get a life, a gf, a job! something! all of his posts are 2 km long too (does anyone read that garbage btw?).


----------



## ResurgentIran

Desertfalcon said:


> Oh wait.....this thread is about a different kind of football. My bad.



Yeah this thread is about "soccer". lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> Habibi Ya Iraq 1-0!



Wonderful. 3 Arab countries in the semifinals! 
Get lost dumb Kazakh nomad, LOL.



Desertfalcon said:


> http://www.nfl.com/rulebook/beginnersguidetofootball



Thanks. I have had friends trying to explain the rules to me but it never made any sense for me. Maybe because it never caught my interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

Thanks god after 20+ shoot we won by 1-0!

Iraq-S.Korea
Jordan-KSA

are in the semifinal


----------



## 1000and1night

Iraqs game starts now against S.Korea. 

http://lag10.net/channel22


----------



## 1000and1night

Iraq won by 1-0!!

In one hour will the second semifinals between KSA-Jordan and the winner will face Iraq on the 26 Jan


----------



## al-Hasani

KSA won 3-1 against Jordan. The first two goals of KSA were great.

Unfortunately the "star" player of KSA, Majrashi, got injured so I am not sure if he will be there for the final on Sunday.

Anyway a place in the final from a KSA team full of injuries and strange absences is a great, great achievement and it bounds well for the future.

The goals scored by the team in this tournament have been great so far as well.


----------



## 1000and1night

Yeah 3-1 for KSA, so the question is will Iraq win Asian u-22 with a 100% record or will KSA take their revange on ous from the 3-1 lost in the group


----------



## Ceylal

Pardon me for the intrusion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

Unfortunately, I think Iraq is going to take the U-22 Asian Championship what with our injuries and all but 2nd place is not a bad place to be for our boys and the future of the senior NT looks bright!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

burning_phoneix said:


> Unfortunately, I think Iraq is going to take the U-22 Asian Championship what with our injuries and all but 2nd place is not a bad place to be for our boys and the future of the senior NT looks bright!



Yes, the injuries are killing the team likewise the strange absences if you ask me. I would not have omitted some of the players.

I don't think so either. We will be playing against mostly a bunch of Shias who will be playing against the country that they claim is behind every evil in their largely problematic state. 

No disrespect but that's how most of them feel, at least the Shias, when you look at Arab forums regarding sport/football.

We on the other hand have not had any rivalry with Iraq on the football field whatsoever since we have been much better for the most part of the history which the results and trophies won clearly shows.

Anyway a place in the final is more than fine so we can't complain. Before the tournament I did not even expect us to advance from the group stages.

But we are in the final with a injury ridden squad and strange absences. Not bad.

Anyway is Majrashi fit for the final? He is our best player.


----------



## 1000and1night

Really? Just really? talking about religion even here? For god sake even in sport people start talking about religion and politic.
This is sad that ME have gone this far.

anyway hope the best team win tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

Iraq-KSA 1-0 HT , KSA missed a PK


----------



## 1000and1night

Iraq is the undefeated champion! 100% win in 6 games in a raw!
Iraq Iraq Iraq !!!

Iraq-KSA 1-0!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@1000and1night , please accept my congratulation on the behalf of all Iranian members here.
Hope dear Iraq the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @1000and1night , please accept my congratulation on the behalf of all Iranian members here.
> Hope dear Iraq the best.



Thank you so much my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Undeserved win if you ask me. KSA also missed a penalty and other big chances. Despite missing nearly half a team and the best player Majrashi we only lost 0-1. We were the underdogs before the game.

Thankfully this tournament means close to nothing and after all it is not the senior team but just the U22. The team can be proud.

At least Iraq got revenge for the 2 matches they lost in a row against the senior team of KSA a few months ago during the qualification games for the AFC in 2015.

@burning_phoneix

There are quite some talents for KSA despite many of the profiles missing. Our boys were clearly physically stronger, faster and better technically.


----------



## Doritos11

Today team Khamenei defeated the Vahabis with honour, deserved win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> Undeserved win if you ask me. KSA also missed a penalty and other big chances. Despite missing nearly half a team and the best player Majrashi we only lost 0-1. We were the underdogs before the game.
> 
> Thankfully this tournament means close to nothing and after all it is not the senior team but just the U22. The team can be proud.
> 
> At least Iraq got revenge for the 2 matches they lost in a row against the senior team of KSA a few months ago during the qualification games for the AFC in 2015.
> 
> @burning_phoneix
> 
> There are quite some talents for KSA despite many of the profiles missing. Our boys were clearly physically stronger, faster and better technically.



The only thing that was undeserved under the game was you getting a PK and not talking about getting 5 min extra time when should be around 1-2.

Anyway hard luck KSA, and congrats Iraq!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

before the game












Iraqis celebrating





Watching the game outdoor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## burning_phoneix

Can we please leave the religion out of the footy thread please? 

Anyways, Congrats to Iraq! I'm still proud of our boys for all that they achieved despite injuries and absences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000and1night

Alshawi1234 said:


> before the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqis celebrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the game outdoor



Do you know a webside where I can see picture of Iraq and Iraqis under and after the game?


----------



## SinaG

Congrats to Iraq, it was a deserved win. Hopefully you can continue to progress in international football.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> Do you know a webside where I can see picture of Iraq and Iraqis under and after the game?


ill post










Baghdad





















Mosul









Erbil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> The only thing that was undeserved under the game was you getting a PK and not talking about getting 5 min extra time when should be around 1-2.
> 
> Anyway hard luck KSA, and congrats Iraq!



I don't think so. Considering the fact that KSA missed half of their team due to injuries, absurd absences and their best player (Majrashi) who got injured against Jordan after 10 minutes of play we cannot complain. The team dominated the second half very clearly tells me another thing as well. Aside from the missed penalty in the first half.
I did not expect a win and wrote it before due to all the injuries, absences and the miss of Majrashi. So I expected Iraq to dominate much more. In reality KSA could easily have equalized with a little bit of luck. By starting to score on penalties for instance.
But as I said this tournament is not a senior tournament and it mattered little but of course victories are better than losing. But the boys can be proud.
Now the aim is to win the 4th Asian Cup trophy and equal Japan's record and then qualify to the World Cup in 2018 for the 5th time. More than any country in the ME and Arab world. Only Japan and South Korea would be better on that front in Asia.
Anyway congrats to Iraq. If there is one team outside of KSA that should have won it and who I could support then it is Iraq.



burning_phoneix said:


> Can we please leave the religion out of the footy thread please?
> 
> Anyways, Congrats to Iraq! I'm still proud of our boys for all that they achieved despite injuries and absences.



Nobody talked about any religion, 7abibi. What was mentioned was that the Iraqis would be more determined than our team due to those political reasons that could also be witnessed on Arab forums. And because we never really had a football rivalry with Iraq since we were much better for decades which the titles and results confirm. That's all. I even mentioned "no disrespect". I think that there are a few Shias on our own team so it has nothing to do with this, LOL.
Compare it with Denmark. They always want to perform really well against Germany but for Germany it is just another match. It is a one-sided rivalry in other words.
If it was KSA-Iran that would be another thing or KSA-Israel. But I don't think that we even recognize Israel as a football nation so we are yet to play against them like most Arab countries.
But if we played against Israel I would turn up in a Nazi uniform and acquire a Adolf Hitler mustache and shout "Heil Hitler" each time that they touched the ball.


----------



## 1000and1night

al-Hasani said:


> I don't think so. Considering the fact that KSA missed half of their team due to injuries, absurd absences and their best player (Majrashi) who got injured against Jordan after 10 minutes of play we cannot complain. The team dominated the second half very clearly tells me another thing as well. Aside from the missed penalty in the first half.
> I did not expect a win and wrote it before due to all the injuries, absences and the miss of Majrashi. So I expected Iraq to dominate much more. In reality KSA could easily have equalized with a little bit of luck. By starting to score on penalties for instance.
> But as I said this tournament is not a senior tournament and it mattered little but of course victories are better than losing. But the boys can be proud.
> Now the aim is to win the 4th Asian Cup trophy and equal Japan's record and then qualify to the World Cup in 2018 for the 5th time. More than any country in the ME and Arab world. Only Japan and South Korea would be better on that front in Asia.
> Anyway congrats to Iraq. If there is one team outside of KSA that should have won it and who I could support then it is Iraq.



With or without your best players Iraq would have won eitherway, this is a dream team. We won you 3-1 in the groupstage so in other words your reserve played a better game than your starters. 

Top 3 teams where arabs, thats good to see ME football academy have finally paid off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

al-Hasani said:


> I don't think so. Considering the fact that KSA missed half of their team due to injuries, absurd absences and their best player (Majrashi) who got injured against Jordan after 10 minutes of play we cannot complain. The team dominated the second half very clearly tells me another thing as well. Aside from the missed penalty in the first half.
> I did not expect a win and wrote it before due to all the injuries, absences and the miss of Majrashi. So I expected Iraq to dominate much more. In reality KSA could easily have equalized with a little bit of luck. By starting to score on penalties for instance.
> But as I said this tournament is not a senior tournament and it mattered little but of course victories are better than losing. But the boys can be proud.
> Now the aim is to win the 4th Asian Cup trophy and equal Japan's record and then qualify to the World Cup in 2018 for the 5th time. More than any country in the ME and Arab world. Only Japan and South Korea would be better on that front in Asia.
> Anyway congrats to Iraq. If there is one team outside of KSA that should have won it and who I could support then it is Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody talked about any religion, 7abibi. What was mentioned was that the Iraqis would be more determined than our team due to those political reasons that could also be witnessed on Arab forums. And because we never really had a football rivalry with Iraq since we were much better for decades which the titles and results confirm. That's all. I even mentioned "no disrespect". I think that there are a few Shias on our own team so it has nothing to do with this, LOL.
> Compare it with Denmark. They always want to perform really well against Germany but for Germany it is just another match. It is a one-sided rivalry in other words.
> If it was KSA-Iran that would be another thing or KSA-Israel. But I don't think that we even recognize Israel as a football nation so we are yet to play against them like most Arab countries.
> But if we played against Israel I would turn up in a Nazi uniform and acquire a Adolf Hitler mustache and shout "Heil Hitler" each time that they touched the ball.


How old are you kiddo?
Pathetic.
For now you just buy a 46" Sony LED TV set and watch the 2014 WC in HD along side your talented 4 time WC participated national football team players and let the time decide for the 2018 edition, because I am afraid you are gonna watch that one through a 3D Smart Samsung TV with the same guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Islam shall be the winner said:


> How old are you kiddo?
> Pathetic.
> For now you just buy a 46" Sony LED TV set and watch the 2014 WC in HD along side your talented 4 time WC participated national football team players and let the time decide for the 2018 edition, because I am afraid you are gonna watch that one through a 3D Smart Samsung TV with the same guys.



Iraq won he can’t accept it, I congratulated him last time KSA won 2 times, what a bunch of faggots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

1000and1night said:


> With or without your best players Iraq would have won eitherway, this is a dream team. We won you 3-1 in the groupstage so in other words your reserve played a better game than your starters.
> 
> Top 3 teams where arabs, thats good to see ME football academy have finally paid off.



Ok, Nostradamus. The first game in a tournament does not really say much about a teams form and in that game the same big list of absences was still there. Only difference was the presence of Majrashi.

No, I am still of the opinion that KSA could have equalized or with a little bit of luck won that final game despite all those absences and that of the best player (Majrashi). The chances were there aside from the missed penalty. You don't have to agree.



Doritos11 said:


> Iraq won he can’t accept it, I congratulated him last time KSA won 2 times, what a bunch of faggots.



You blind? Talking about faggots many of the Iraqi players looked like ones since you mention that word.

This tournament was not a big deal anyway. It is the senior team that matter not some local/regional U22 tournament although a victory is always better than a defeat.


----------



## Falcon29

I have a video of Iraqis celebrating in Dearborn, Michigan. 

I want to upload it but not sure how to...maybe ill upload to my youtube channel and link it to here...


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, Nostradamus. The first game in a tournament does not really say much about a teams form and in that game the same big list of absences was still there. Only difference was the presence of Majrashi.
> 
> No, I am stil lot the opinion that KSA could have equalized or with a little bit of luck won that final game despite all those absences and that of the best player (Majrashi). The chances were there aside from the missed penalty.


Could & should is not relevant.




> You blind? Talking about faggots many of the Iraqi players looked like ones since you mention that word.


Yes they’re faggots, and the Saudi team = African imports.


----------



## al-Hasani

No, they are not. Only a few are Afro-Arabs who are as local as anyone else in this age and time since they have mixed with locals and lived in what is now KSA for centuries. Just like there were Afro-Arab players for Iraq. All of them are locals and since Afro-Arabs make up about 10% of KSA's population they are as local as the African Americans in the US or the French Africans in France.

Anyway this tournament was not a big deal. It is the senior team that matter not some local/regional U22 tournament although a victory is obviously always better than a defeat.

You don't have to cry that much. The final has long ended.


----------



## New

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq won he can’t accept it, I congratulated him last time KSA won 2 times, what a bunch of faggots.


ya I know man, I know, this is common between prudes.


----------



## 1000and1night

Hazzy997 said:


> I have a video of Iraqis celebrating in Dearborn, Michigan.
> 
> I want to upload it but not sure how to...maybe ill upload to my youtube channel and link it to here...



You can do as you said, upload it in youtube and share the link here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Doritos11 @ResurgentIran  @al-Hasani @1000and1night @SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000and1night

Haha they even celebrating when its sub zero temperature outside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Our World Cup kit design. Slick! 
Although I wish they would make the Cheetah more visible on the white shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

1000and1night said:


> Haha they even celebrating when its sub zero temperature outside


What was that for? Reaching the AC? Wasn't Iraq already in?


----------



## Doritos11

Abii said:


> What was that for? Reaching the AC? Wasn't Iraq already in?


2013 AFC U-22 Championship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Doritos11 said:


> 2013 AFC U-22 Championship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


oh yeah, forgot 

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Our World Cup kit design. Slick!
> Although I wish they would make the Cheetah more visible on the white shirt.



haha ! persian cat it is 



Doritos11 said:


> 2013 AFC U-22 Championship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



congratulations buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

ResurgentIran said:


> Our World Cup kit design. Slick!
> Although I wish they would make the Cheetah more visible on the white shirt.


looks great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

WTF!!!

*

Four Male players in Iran women's national team





*
_Women in Iran may not be allowed to attend football matches between male sides for religious reasons, but the beautiful game is popular among the Islamic republic's female population.

Players in Iran's burgeoning professional women's football league will now be subjected to mandatory gender tests, after it has been revealed that four national team players were found guilty of not being women. __The Telegraph__ reports:

The country's football governing body is bringing in the random checks after it was revealed that several leading players - including four in the national women's team - were either men who had not completed sex change operations, or were suffering from sexual development disorders.

Medical inspectors will now randomly attend professional women's games — and those in the indoor "footsal" league — to carry out spot checks.

Furthermore, clubs will now be obliged to perform gender tests before signing new players to contracts. Those unable to prove they are female would be barred from taking part in the league "until they underwent medical treatment," said Ahmad Hashemian, the head of the Iranian football federation's medical committee.

The Telegraph note that sex changes are often carried out in two-year phases in Iran, but they represent a legal grey area: they are permitted under a fatwa issued by the Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini in 1979, but contravene the sexual morality code of Sharia Law.

So far, a total of seven players have been barred from the league after failing gender tests


Four players banned from Iranian women’s national team for failing gender tests | Dirty Tackle - Yahoo Sports_


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabi

watching live 
ITTIHAD FC (Saudi Arabia) vs TRACTOR (Iran)






Viva Ittihad


----------



## ResurgentIran

Tractor 1-0 Ittihad FT
Great win for Tractor Sazi, and a bit of redemption after Esteghlals loss to Shabab yesterday. Great goal by Ansarifard too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ittihad is my team. Did not watch the game. Never heard about that Tractor (is that really their name?) team. Only Persepolis. What have that Tractor team won of trophies? Can't find them.

Ittihad is one of the biggest teams in all of Asia. 2 times AFC Champions League winners.





Ittihad FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Only Pohang Steelers have won more (3). They are a South Korean team.

AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is this year's AFC Champions League.

2014 AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Arabi do you support Ittihad or Al-Hilal?



> The nicknames are "Al-Zaeem", which means "The Boss" came from the club's leading position in Asia and in Saudi Arabia.[2] With this clear lead, the IFFHS ranked Al-Hilal as the Asian Club of the 20th Century.[3]



Al-Hilal FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ittihad is piss poor recently. Unfortunately. Number 6 in the league. 29 points after 23 games.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013–14_Saudi_Professional_League

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Ittihad is my team. Did not watch the game. Never heard about that Tractor (is that really their name?) team. Only Persepolis. What have that Tractor team won of trophies? Can't find them.
> 
> Ittihad is one of the biggest teams in all of Asia. 2 times AFC Champions League winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ittihad FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Only Pohang Steelers have won more (3). They are a South Korean team.
> 
> AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here is this year's AFC Champions League.
> 
> 2014 AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Arabi do you support Ittihad or Al-Hilal?
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Hilal FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ittihad is piss poor recently. Unfortunately.



Tractor Sazi. Its a team from Iran's Azarbaijan province.
They dont have any international trophies like ACL, but in the past years they have rised to prominence in the Iranian league.
They won the IPL one time (I think)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

ResurgentIran said:


> They won the IPL one time (I think)


They've never won the league, but have finished runner up twice.



al-Hasani said:


> is that really their name


Almost all Iranian football teams are owned by the government. Teraktorsazi is owned by Iran Tractor Manufacturing Company, hence their name.



al-Hasani said:


> Ittihad is one of the biggest teams in all of Asia.


Second is not bad I guess. 
Duerden - Poetry in motion - Asia's top ten clubs - ESPN FC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> They've never won the league, but have finished runner up twice.
> 
> 
> Almost all Iranian football teams are owned by the government. Teraktorsazi is owned by Iran Tractor Manufacturing Company, hence their name.
> 
> 
> Second is not bad I guess.
> Duerden - Poetry in motion - Asia's top ten clubs - ESPN FC



Aha. That explains the name. Sounds funny at least.

Actually that's just a writers opinion. Even though I am an Ittihad FC fan (nothing big though) I have no problem admitting that Al-Hilal alone in KSA is the bigger club. More national league titles and as many AFC Champions League titles but 1 or 2 more final appearances if I remember.

FIFA at least named Al-Hilal the best Asian Club of the 20th Century.



> The nicknames are "Al-Zaeem", which means "The Boss" came from the club's leading position in Asia and in Saudi Arabia.[2] With this clear lead, the IFFHS ranked Al-Hilal as the Asian Club of the 20th Century.[3]



Al-Hilal FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway Ittihad FC is piss poor recently. Unfortunately. Number 6 in the league. Only 29 points after 23 games.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013–14_Saudi_Professional_League

BTW Real Madrid was named FIFA Club of the Century (20th century). Deservedly so as well even though I support FC Barcelona. Objectively speaking at least.

FIFA Club of the Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Cheers for Barca , although we know they will be defeated by Arsenal.
> Madrid sucks.


Barca sucks *HALA MADRID *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarrar Alvi said:


> Barca sucks *HALA MADRID *



Fail. Franco CF. Nothing more to add.

Schalke 04 is going to trash them tonight.

Huntelaar to score 10 goals.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

al-Hasani said:


> Fail. Franco CF. Nothing more to add.
> 
> Schalke 04 is going to trash them tonight.
> 
> Huntelaar to score 10 goals.


hahahaha keep dreaming bro we will b happy with a draw in germany and beat them in our home in bernabeau..


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarrar Alvi said:


> hahahaha keep dreaming bro we will b happy with a draw in germany and beat them in our home in bernabeau..



In all seriousness then I "fear" that Real Madrid is going to win The Treble this season and repeat Barcelona's feat from the 2008-2009 season. They look very dangerous.

I have actually been at the Bernabéu. Nice stadium. When I was very little I cheered for Real Madrid due to an elder brother until I became wiser when I got older. Been a fan of FCB since the age of 13 or so. Since 2005.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

al-Hasani said:


> In all seriousness then I "fear" that Real Madrid is going to win The Treble this season and repeat Barcelona's feat from the 2008-2009 season. They look very dangerous.
> 
> I have actually been at the Bernabéu. Nice stadium. When I was very little I cheered for Real Madrid due to an elder brother until I became wiser when I got older. Been a fan of FCB since the age of 13 or so. Since 2005.


yea i miss the old real when zidane use to play for them. I started supporting real when i was in 5th grade.. i hope they win the treble anyways now we are top 3 points clear ...


----------



## al-Hasani

Zarrar Alvi said:


> yea i miss the old real when zidane use to play for them. I started supporting real when i was in 5th grade.. i hope they win the treble anyways now we are top 3 points clear ...



Yes, back then RM had style and were likable due to their many star players. Not only because they were star players but because they were likable. I mean who could dislike Zidane or Ronaldo for instance? Legends of the game. Loved watching them. Roanldo was my first football hero. Still remember how my father bought a Ronaldo (number 9) Brazil shirt from the 1998 World Cup. I was 5 or 6 years old.

But I think that many sympathized with them as well because they were not very successful despite all those stars. I mean 1 CL and 1 league title in 4 years (2002-2006). Their games were often chaotic and involved many goals because their defense was horrible but offense really good.

Yeah, I do hope that Atletico Madrid or Pathetico as I used to call them before Simeone turned them into men, will win at home against RM and this way FCB could return to 1 place. It could also mean that all 3 teams would have the same number of points (63) after 26 games!

Who would have guessed that before the season? Not many that's for sure if anyone.


----------



## Hakan

Galatasaray 1

Chelsea 1


----------



## Shaldag

First half of the Gala/Chel game was good.

Second half was boring once Chelsea shut up shop.

The return leg should be good though.


----------



## Arabi

Ittihad is one of the biggest teams in all of Asia. 2 times AFC Champions League winners.





Ittihad FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Only Pohang Steelers have won more (3). They are a South Korean team.

AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is this year's AFC Champions League.

2014 AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Arabi do you support Ittihad or Al-Hilal?


yes I support Ittihad, the best team for me and the best team in Asia ... unfortunately they didn't win yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabi

*Tractor sazi fans chanting the name of the Arabian Gulf ... *


----------



## Syrian Lion

*¡HALA MADRID!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Zarrar Alvi said:


> Barca sucks HALA MADRID


Disgusting


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Disgusting


we won 6-1 in germany what is disgusting in it??


----------



## New

Zarrar Alvi said:


> we won 6-1 in germany what is disgusting in it??


Every thing.
Basically, RM is disgusting, no matter it win or lose.
I am sad dude, don't mess with me right now. Just accept what I am saying and let this discussion end peacefully.


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Every thing.
> Basically, RM is disgusting, no matter it win or lose.
> I am sad dude, don't mess with me right now. Just accept what I am saying and let this discussion end peacefully.


same goes with Barca but see we dont care about that ding dong club

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Zarrar Alvi said:


> same goes with Barca but see we dont care about that ding dong club


OK, we're cool.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Asia Cup qualifier:
Iran (reserve team) 3-2 Kuwait FT.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Result from Champions league today:

Foolad (IRN) 1-0 Al Fateh (KSA)

Well done boys.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Result from Champions league today:
> 
> Foolad (IRN) 1-0 Al Fateh (KSA)
> 
> Well done boys.



Saudi Arabian teams have won the AFC Champions League title 4 times while Iranian teams have won it 3 times.

Well done boys. 

Anyway who is the favorite of this tournament this year?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sepahan (Iran) 3-2 Al Hilal (KSA)

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Sepahan (Iran) 3-2 Al Hilal (KSA)
> 
> @al-Hasani



Great. I am anti-Al-Hilal. Was it away or at home? Must have been away.

FCB-Man City in 22 minutes. We just ordered 3 pizzas and then it's football for the next 3 hours or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Great. I am anti-Al-Hilal. Was it away or at home? Must have been away.
> 
> FCB-Man City in 22 minutes. We just ordered 3 pizzas and then it's football for the next 3 hours or so.



It was played in Isfahan, Iran. Home match for Sepahan. 

To be honest I dont care that much about ACL. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> It was played in Isfahan, Iran. Home match for Sepahan.
> 
> To be honest I dont care that much about ACL. lol



LOL. I never watch a match either. The contrast between the football I normally watch (Spanish) and the one in the ME is simply too big. But it's not that bad either. Love the passion and it's also funny to see football from the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Who's going to cheer for Galatasaray next week?


----------



## SinaG

Hope an Iranian club can finally win the Champions League, it's been too long of a wait since we last won it.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Arabs in Iran chant "Viva Saudia" in a FB match Iran vs KSA:*


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Arabs in Iran chant "Viva Saudia" in a FB match Iran vs KSA:*


Lol my dear friend, only because some people don't know Arabic doesn't mean they can be fooled easily. Please keep your propaganda to yourself, it won't work here.

If you listen carefully, they are actually saying: يا أهواز العربي, جيبنا الكأس الذهبي or : Oh the Arabic Ahwaz, please bring us the golden cup (general meaning). There is no mention of the word 'Saudia' 
You can hear it more clearly here:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152028044862029






I see how they are cheering for 'Saudia' :





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152027868562029





Ahwazis dancing in streets after Foolad won the game:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152027236162029





And in the game, the fans stood up for the guest team and Saudi players went to them, waving hands for them. This is common ALL over the world, but you guys will waste no effort to spread hate even from a football match. Such a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> Lol my dear friend, only because some people don't know Arabic doesn't mean they can be fooled easily. Please keep your propaganda to yourself, it won't work here.
> 
> If you listen carefully, they are actually saying: يا أهواز العربي, جيبنا الكأس الذهبي or : Oh the Arabic Ahwaz, please bring us the golden cup (general meaning). There is no mention of the word 'Saudia'
> You can hear it more clearly here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152028044862029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see how they are cheering for 'Saudia' :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152027868562029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahwazis dancing in streets after Foolad won the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152027236162029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the game, the fans stood up for the guest team and Saudi players went to them, waving hands for them. This is common ALL over the world, but you guys will waste no effort to spread hate even from a football match. Such a shame.


The chanting isn't clear, but take those pictures of the Ahwazi audience:


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The chanting isn't clear, but take those pictures of the Ahwazi audience:



You never stop to amaze me. An anonymous guy standing on Iran's flag and Arabs wearing Arabic clothes? Seriously? 
You have any particular problem with Arabic cloth? Or you want Arabs not to wear those clothes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> You never stop to amaze me. An anonymous guy standing on Iran's flag and Arabs wearing Arabic clothes? Seriously?
> You have any particular problem with Arabic cloth? Or you want Arabs not to wear those clothes?


Don't act like you don't know anything about Iranian racist actions against Arabs in Ahwas.


----------



## SinaG

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The chanting isn't clear, but take those pictures of the Ahwazi audience:


Arabs wearing Arabic clothing, very nice. What does it prove? Here is some more Iranian Arabs wearing Arabic clothing:
Holding sign saying "Forever Persian Gulf"




Iranian Arab Basij:




Pic speaks for itself:




More Arab Basij, the same type that bitch-slapped your homeboy Saddam when he tried to invade their land 







BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't act like you don't know anything about Iranian racist actions against Arabs in Ahwas.


Don't act like Jordanians didn't get bodied by Iraqi visitors to your country. Being beaten up in your own land while trying to act macho, how embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Don't act like you don't know anything about Iranian racist actions against Arabs in Ahwas.


I have a thousand words for your reply, but it has no point and also it will go further off topic.
Racial and ethnic topics and separatist contents about Iran are not related to this thread and also it's against forum rules.
I just saw a separatist propaganda there and proper reply was given, since the post was not deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yamam

If you Arabs and rafidis weren't such crybabies and refused to play, Israel would give you all a good pasting.


----------



## Nomad16

Yamam said:


> If you Arabs and rafidis weren't such crybabies and refused to play, Israel would give you all a good pasting.


where Israel play it's sport , in Asia or Europe? ? 

yashasin tiraxtor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Yamam said:


> If you Arabs and rafidis weren't such crybabies and refused to play, Israel would give you all a good pasting.


Iran is in the world cup bro, when's the last time Israel qualified?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yamam

SinaG said:


> Iran is in the world cup bro, when's the last time Israel qualified?


Err, that's because we have to try and qualify against EUROPEAN teams whereas you only have to beat poxy middle eastern teams like Bahrain and such 

Thicko!!


----------



## SinaG

Yamam said:


> Err, that's because we have to try and qualify against EUROPEAN teams whereas you only have to beat poxy middle eastern teams like Bahrain and such
> 
> Thicko!!


Even still you get spanked by every team in Europe. You really think if you game to AFC we would be scared of the Israeli Messi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yamam said:


> Err, that's because we have to try and qualify against EUROPEAN teams whereas you only have to beat poxy middle eastern teams like Bahrain and such
> 
> Thicko!!



Im pretty sure Israel would not not even be a top 10 Asian team, if they hypothetically joined the AFC confederation.


----------



## Yamam

We have missed qualification against teams like Portugal by the skin of our teeth. We would absolutely dominate the middle east circuit.

Only Turkey would pose problems. Perhaps Iran, but they're not as good as in days gone by.


----------



## SinaG

Yamam said:


> We have missed qualification against teams like Portugal by the skin of our teeth. We would absolutely dominate the middle east circuit.
> 
> Only Turkey would pose problems. Perhaps Iran, but they're not as good as in days gone by.


Umm Turkey play in UEFA... Facts are facts, Iran is the only team from the Middle East in the World Cup. Heck the only team in Asia outside of Korea and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yamam said:


> We have missed qualification against teams like Portugal by the skin of our teeth. We would absolutely dominate the middle east circuit.
> 
> Only Turkey would pose problems. Perhaps Iran, but they're not as good as in days gone by.



By the skin of your teeth? That would be the case if you missed qualification or playoff by 1 or 2 points tops.
You ended up with 7 points less than Portugal. 7 points!
8 points behind the group-winner Russia. Is that what you call "by the skin if your teeth"? LOL 

2014 FIFA World Cup qualification – UEFA Group F - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Come to think of it, has Israel even qualified for one single UEFA Euro Championship?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

ResurgentIran said:


> By the skin of your teeth? That would be the case if you missed qualification or playoff by 1 or 2 points tops.
> You ended up with 7 points less than Portugal. 7 points!
> 8 points behind the group-winner Russia. Is that what you call "by the skin if your teeth"? LOL
> 
> 2014 FIFA World Cup qualification – UEFA Group F - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Come to think of it, has Israel even qualified for one single UEFA Euro Championship?


LMAO look at the matches they played. They drew both times to Azerbaijan and drew to Northern Ireland.  The only team they managed to beat was Northern Ireland once and Luxembourg that has the population of a Chinese village.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> where Israel play it's sport , in Asia or Europe? ?


They were previously playing in Asia, and won asian cups as well, but now they are playing in Europe. 


> yashasin tiraxtor



yaşasın azerbaycan, yaşasın Türkler, yaşasın tiraxtur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> They were previously playing in Asia, and won asian cups as well, but now they are playing in Europe.
> 
> 
> yaşasın azerbaycan, yaşasın Türkler, yaşasın tiraxtur


you need to see this 

تراختور قیزلاری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> you need to see this
> 
> تراختور قیزلاری


 our fan girls are very beautiful  

BTW, watch the below video and listen to their chants and see how many people are showing bozkurt sign

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> our fan girls are very beautiful
> 
> BTW, watch the below video and listen to their chants and see how many people are showing bozkurt sign


 i ill watch it later in middle near morning  i cant do it right now yea azeri girls are very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@BLACKEAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

Fifa To Investigate Qatar Corruption Claims

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-Shabab (Saudi Arabia) defeated Esteghlal (Iran) 2-1 and tops Group A after 5 games with 1 game left. They are already qualified while Esteghlal are out.

Al-Ittihad (Saudi Arabia) defeated Tractor Sazi (Iran) 2-0 in Group C and they are second with 9 points and already qualified while Tractor Sazi are out.

In Group D Al-Hilal are third place with 6 points but can qualify at the expense of Sepahan if they defeat them at home next weak.

So it is probable that 3 out of 4 Saudi Arabian teams will qualify for the knockout rounds while only 1 Iranian team will probably qualify.

The only team that has failed completely is Al-Fateh which are last in Group B with 2 points and in that group Iranian Foolad top with 11 points.

Al-Fateh is placed as number 10 in the Saudi Arabian league though out of a total of 14 teams. So not strange that they suck in the AFC as well. Despite them winning the league last season. That's probably due to the Saudi Arabian league being the most competitive in Asia.

2014 AFC Champions League group stage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013–14_Saudi_Professional_League













​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NP-complete

What do you guys follow more in Middle East, European football or your own leagues ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

NP-complete said:


> What do you guys follow more in Middle East, European football or your own leagues ?



Obviously European football. Mostly the Spanish League where FC Barcelona and Real Madrid are the two most popular football clubs in the Arab world. After that Premier League and Serie A.

In terms of national football teams outside the region then my generation mostly preferred Brazil and to a lesser extent France and Argentina. Today Spain are very popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Obviously European football. Mostly the Spanish League where FC Barcelona and Real Madrid are the two most popular football clubs in the Arab world. After that Premier League and Serie A.
> 
> In terms of national football teams outside the region then my generation mostly preferred Brazil and to a lesser extent France and Argentina. Today Spain are very popular.



Hard luck homeboy.

Viva Real Madrid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Hard luck homeboy.
> 
> Viva Real Madrid



Congrats…………...




In 3 weeks the team managed to receive that 1 year long transfer ban from FIFA, get eliminated from the CL, lose the league this weekend by losing against Granada (LOL) and now today the pathetic game against the archival. All in 3 weeks time.

I only watched the second half fully. Expected a defeat beforehand but you can't always win. The past 10 years have been one success after the other while RM mostly failed or disappointed.

In any case hopefully those recent pathetic display's will mean that the pathetic leadership/president will get thrown out as well as Tata the clueless moron.

At least Ittihad won.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Obviously European football. Mostly the Spanish League where FC Barcelona and Real Madrid are the two most popular football clubs in the Arab world. After that Premier League and Serie A.
> 
> In terms of national football teams outside the region then my generation mostly preferred Brazil and to a lesser extent France and Argentina. Today Spain are very popular.


All of the saudis I know either support Barcelona, Madrid, or Chelsea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Congrats…………...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 3 weeks the team managed to receive that 1 year long transfer ban from FIFA, get eliminated from the CL, lose the league this weekend by losing against Granada (LOL) and now today the pathetic game against the archival. All in 3 weeks time.
> 
> I only watched the second half fully. Expected a defeat beforehand but you can't always win. The past 10 years have been one success after the other while RM mostly failed or disappointed.
> 
> In any case hopefully those recent pathetic display's will mean that the pathetic leadership/president will get thrown out as well as Tata the clueless moron.
> 
> At least Ittihad won.​



Thanks, 

The team is floating downward. I went through Barcelona Arabic forum, people are very upset at both the administrative and the coaching staff. 


Yes Ittihad is kicking, congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The team is floating downward. I went through Barcelona Arabic forum, people are very upset at both the administrative and the coaching staff.
> 
> 
> Yes Ittihad is kicking, congrats.


http://www.forcabarca.com/vb/



They been bad all season. Tata was not the right man to begin with. Who knew him before he became manager? I did not. They were too arrogant and thought that the team would win and win without buying new top players and changing the dynamics. Laporta was the right president. Big changes need to happen.

I think that Atlético Madrid will take the league (deserved) and then Bayern Munich will win the CL or Chelsea. Real Madrid must not win.

Oh, well there is always next season.​


Kaan said:


> All of the saudis I know either support Barcelona, Madrid, or Chelsea.



Yes many are fans of those 3 but I would change Chelsea with Manchester United.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> http://www.forcabarca.com/vb/
> 
> 
> 
> They been bad all season. Tata was not the right man to begin with. Who knew him before he became manager? I did not. They were too arrogant and thought that the team would win and win without buying new top players and changing the dynamics. Laporta was the right president. Big changes need to happen.
> 
> I think that Atlético Madrid will take the league (deserved) and then Bayern Munich will win the CL or Chelsea. Real Madrid must not win.
> 
> Oh, well there is always next season.​
> 
> 
> Yes many are fans of those 3 but I would change Chelsea with Manchester United.


That could be but I personally dont know any that like man u. Right that one team that has blue and white colors is from Jeddah? I think it was called al hilal or al ehly or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> That could be but I personally dont know any that like man u. Right that one team that has blue and white colors is from Jeddah? I think it was called al hilal or al ehly or something.



Well based on my observations in KSA and outside of it then there are more Manchester United fans. But Chelsea are probably second in England.

Al-Ittihad FC are from Jeddah and have black and yellow stripes while Al-Hilal FC are from Riyadh and they play in blue and white stripes.

Ittihad FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Al-Hilal FC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Both are rivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Im fine with Esteghlal and Tractor bowing out of the competition.
It means they are freed up and available for national team duty, so they can prepare for the World Cup in Brazil.
The grand football event that actually matters most to Iranian fans

The team went to South Africa for a training camp two days ago but only 11 players (out of 27 invited) went!
The rest of SS and Foolad players will now accompany the national team in South Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

I see that soccer is quite popular here on this forum. Maybe some of the readers would be surprised about what I'm going to type here since I never joined the discussions about soccer here.

When I was 11 I was chosen for a professional soccer club here in Netherlands. I was a forward player. This is the age when talented players are chosen here in Netherlands (between 10-15 years old). However I couldn't join that club since I had no Dutch ID and my Dutch was terrible in that time, because i was recently in Netherlands. So that chance that you get 1 time in lifetime past for me.

Now hear this, I also played man-to-man (1 against 1) against a forward player of the current Iranian national team. That guy will play in coming world cup event in Brazil.

In that time I was 22 and he was about 20,5 years old. When playing against him he had already about 7 years professional and intensive training (physical, condition, soccer etc). Meanwhile I played on streets and sometimes amateur clubs without professional training.

However when I played against him man to man I played the ball 2 to 3 times between his legs (la-payi in Persian) I played as good as him. He told me "these are old tricks'... I don't want to name him here.

He could offer me to get introduced to a professional soccer club since he was playing in a professional soccer team in that time and he had the connections. But of course it was not his responsibility or duty to do that.

I wish him good world cup and hope he scores for Iran.

@ResurgentIran @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend
@haman10 @doritos
@SinaG
@S00R3NA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I see that soccer is quite popular here on this forum. Maybe some of the readers would be surprised about what I'm going to type here since I never joined the discussions about soccer here.
> 
> When I was 11 I was chosen for a professional soccer club here in Netherlands. I was a forward player. This is the age when talented players are chosen here in Netherlands (between 10-15 years old). However I couldn't join that club since I had no Dutch ID and my Dutch was terrible in that time, because i was recently in Netherlands. So that chance that you get 1 time in lifetime past for me.
> 
> Now hear this, I also played man-to-man (1 against 1) against a forward player of the current Iranian national team. That guy will play in coming world cup event in Brazil. I don't want to name him here.
> 
> In that time I was 22 and he was about 20,5 years old. When playing against him he had already about 7 years professional and intensive training (physical, condition, soccer etc). Meanwhile I played on streets and sometimes amateur clubs without professional training.
> 
> However when I played against him man to man I played the ball 2 to 3 times between his legs (la-payi in Persian) I played as good as him. He told me "these are old tricks'... I don't want to name him here.
> 
> While seeing how good I played against him, he didn't offer me to get introduced to a professional soccer club since he was playing in a professional soccer team in that time and he had the connections. However personalities and characters of people differ and it was not his responsibility or duty to help me.
> 
> I wish him good world cup and hope he scores for Iran.
> 
> @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend
> @haman10 @doritos
> @SinaG
> @S00R3NA



Im guessing it was Reza Ghoochannejad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

ResurgentIran said:


> Im guessing it was Reza Ghoochannejad?


Well guessed 

By the way during the match that I was chosen for prof. soccer club I made 2 goals which were the same, each goal i dribbled about 7 players including the keeper and I started dribbling from own field. I remember we won 3-2. I just came from Iran, so I was a master in dribbling because I played in streets with small goals (gol koochik/gol fani) from when I was 4/5 years old. Good memories. Those street soccer games in Iran produce people like Ali Karimi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I see that soccer is quite popular here on this forum. Maybe some of the readers would be surprised about what I'm going to type here since I never joined the discussions about soccer here.
> 
> When I was 11 I was chosen for a professional soccer club here in Netherlands. I was a forward player. This is the age when talented players are chosen here in Netherlands (between 10-15 years old). However I couldn't join that club since I had no Dutch ID and my Dutch was terrible in that time, because i was recently in Netherlands. So that chance that you get 1 time in lifetime past for me.
> 
> Now hear this, I also played man-to-man (1 against 1) against a forward player of the current Iranian national team. That guy will play in coming world cup event in Brazil.
> 
> In that time I was 22 and he was about 20,5 years old. When playing against him he had already about 7 years professional and intensive training (physical, condition, soccer etc). Meanwhile I played on streets and sometimes amateur clubs without professional training.
> 
> However when I played against him man to man I played the ball 2 to 3 times between his legs (la-payi in Persian) I played as good as him. He told me "these are old tricks'... I don't want to name him here.
> 
> He could offer me to get introduced to a professional soccer club since he was playing in a professional soccer team in that time and he had the connections. But of course it was not his responsibility or duty to do that.
> 
> I wish him good world cup and hope he scores for Iran.
> 
> @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend
> @haman10 @doritos
> @SinaG
> @S00R3NA



I liked football when I was younger but got disappointed of that .

My favorite sports is Wrestling in which Iran rocks like hell .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Well guessed
> 
> By the way during the match that I was chosen for prof. soccer club I made 2 goals which were the same, each goal i dribbled about 7 players including the keeper and I started dribbling from own field. I remember we won 3-2. I just came from Iran, so I was a master in dribbling because I played in streets with small goals (gol koochik/gol fani) from when I was 4/5 years old. Good memories. Those street soccer games in Iran produce people like Ali Karimi.


get your A$$ back here and play for your national team goddamit 

do you remember your old tricks ? are u still in good shape ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

haman10 said:


> get your A$$ back here and play for your national team goddamit
> 
> do you remember your old tricks ? are u still in good shape ?


Yes ofcourse I've still the shape dear Haman10, and tricks still in my legs and mind. I run 3 times a week each time 5 km and do physical training beside that. Seriously I could play for an Iranian prof club (first division/daste yek), but not for national team because that goes too far, these people already trained their whole life in prof clubs. 
I never had the connections, and was stupid that I never actively searched for connections, bikhial. Connections and luck are important in such cases as I. If someone needs a *fast *right front forward attacker contact me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Yes ofcourse I've still the shape dear Haman10, and tricks still in my legs and mind. I run 3 times a week each time 5 km and do physical training beside that. Seriously I could play for an Iranian prof club (first division/daste yek), but not for national team because that goes too far, these people already trained their whole life in prof clubs.
> I never had the connections, and was stupid that I never actively searched for connections, bikhial. Connections and luck are important in such cases as I. If someone needs a *fast *right front forward attacker contact me


dear , i know team melli is a big issue . but if you're in shape and you can help , its your duty as an iranian to at least try to help .

why dont you contact *Carlos Queiroz ? 
*
i'm sure that you have at least these kind of connections , dont u ?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

haman10 said:


> dear , i know team melli is a big issue . but if you're in shape and you can help , its your duty as an iranian to at least try to help .
> 
> why dont you contact *Carlos Queiroz ?
> *
> i'm sure that you have at least these kind of connections , dont u ?


come on haman10 are u joking ? ... maybe I should call Sepp Blatter to tell him my experience. No seriously last week I got 29 years old. A soccer player plays till max 34/35 years old (ali karimi best player of asia is 36 plays for tractorsazi if I'm not wrong), then they quit.

Rolling in prof club at my age is 100% impossible, except maybe daste 2/3, ya teamhaye akhare daste 1 with really strong connections (only when marrying club owners daughter and convincing him ) which seems totally not realistic, or maybe in competition of Tajikistan, afghanistan or something.  bikhial ,connection peyda kon, man badesh miam, ye ghesmate hooghooghamam baraye to haman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> 29 years old


yeah , you're right , i didnt know that .its very hard to get to team melli with that age .

although i dont understand why 29 is considered old in this sport ? seriously a man in its 30s taze zendegisho shoro karde 

be har hal movafagh baashid .




Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> ye ghesmate hooghooghamam baraye to haman




pas man beram soragh connection


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

haman10 said:


> yeah , you're right , i didnt know that .its very hard to get to team melli with that age .
> although i dont understand why *29 *is considered old in this sport ? seriously a man in its 30s taze zendegisho shoro karde
> be har hal movafagh baashid .
> 
> pas man beram soragh connection


Max till 35th with heavy training for normal teams, not team melli.
Yallah, start today, email bede, zang bezan
Merci janam. same for you

By the way list of old players in premier league
Top 10 Oldest Premier League Players Ever | FTBpro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Live from King Abdullah stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Today Alireza Jahanbakhsh scored two goals against Ajax, and consequently saved NEC from relegation!! 

Video of his goals:
Jahanbakhsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

http://www.the-afc.com/en/tournamen...fident-iran-look-to-win-11th-asian-title.html
*Confident Iran look to win 11th Asian title*


Ho Chi Minh City: Iran have yet to reach their full potential at the AFC Futsal Championship according to coach Jesus Candelas ahead of Saturday’s final with Japan.
Iran swept aside Uzbekistan in the semi-final with hat-tricks from Hossein Tayebi and Vahid Shafiei setting the 10-time champions on their way to a comfortable 10-0 victory.

But despite Iran heading into Saturday’s meeting with the defending champions with a 100% record and boasting tournament leading scorer Tayebi, Candelas is remaining cautions ahead of his side’s 11th appearance in the final of the AFC Futsal Championship,

“I think that we have prepared ourselves for tomorrow,” said Candelas.

“Our preparation for this match has been in the way we have played during this tournament. We have not been at our best, but we are trying to be the best.

“At this point we cannot put any limitations on ourselves and tomorrow is the opportunity to ask for the players to give their all."

Iran eased their way into the tournament with a comfortable 5-1 victory over Indonesia, which saw Farhad Tavakoli score a brace to set the 10-time champions on their way.

They followed that up with an impressive 12-0 victory over China before Iran claimed top spot in Group B with an 8-1 victory over Australia.

Iran met tournament hosts Vietnam in the quarter-finals and came out 15-4 winners with Tayebi, Asghar Hassanzadeh and Mohammad Shajari all netting a hat-trick before Thursday’s equally impressive win over Uzbekistan secured their place in the final.

"I was expecting to play Japan in the semi-finals, but because they lost in the group they changed the plan and we had to play in the semi-finals with Uzbekistan,” said Candelas, who has no injury worries ahead of the final.

“In matches like this there are usually many goals and you are always under pressure, so it depends on the players and the match.

“There are two factors that will determine the result; one is the goalkeepers and two is accurate shooting to define the result."

The Asian Football Confederation - Confident Iran look to win 11th Asian title


----------



## Hack-Hook

it could not be worse than that , loosing three penalty and scoring an own goal .
that was unbelievable for Iran Footsal.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ceylal said:


>



World Cup is approaching at lighting speed! 
Are you getting excited yet Ceylal jan?


----------



## Ceylal

ResurgentIran said:


> World Cup is approaching at lighting speed!
> Are you getting excited yet Ceylal jan?


I was going to Brasil, but family kept me from it..
Excited? you bet...Pity that we didn't get to play a friendly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

^^ You are also sanctioned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 13, 2014






Manchester City captain Vincent Kompany leads the squad off their Etihad Airways flight after landing in Abu Dhabi. Photo Courtesy EAA

*Sheikh Mansour welcomes his Man City stars to Abu Dhabi*

Manchester City owner Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed welcomed his players to Abu Dhabi on Tuesday with their haul of silverware from a triumphant season.

The team won the Premier League title on Sunday and the Capital One Cup in March.

Both trophies will be on show at their open training session on Wednesday at the Mohammed bin Zayed Stadium, home of the Abu Dhabi club Al Jazira, and at their friendly against Al Ain on Thursday at the new Hazza bin Zayed Stadium.

Stars Samir Nasri, Matija Nastasic and Stevan Jovetic paraded the Premier League trophy for hundreds of fans who mobbed a shoe shop in Marina Mall in Abu Dhabi on Tuesday.

“I’m really happy to have won a second title with City,” said Nasri.

Thursday’s event will also feature a wide range of activities and entertainment, with live music provided by the Emirati singer Eidha Al Manhali, appearances by footballing world record holders, carnival acts, dancers and drummers.

Kompany will be there along with the team’s manager, Manuel Pellegrini. Abu Dhabi “really has become a home from home for City and we can’t wait to share the title winning experience with all those who supported us”, the manager said on Tuesday.

“To win two trophies in one season is an honour for me, for the players and for the whole club. Going to Abu Dhabi gives us the opportunity to share this special moment with our fans in a country we always look forward to visiting.”

This is City’s second visit to the UAE. In 2009 they lost 1-0 in a match against the national team.

Manchester City to show off silverware haul on UAE visit | The National


----------



## Ceylal

Fotol said:


> ^^ You are also sanctioned


By whom? Eldjazira sport or BeIn sort...Most Algerian refuse the dictat of the Qatari...and resort to hacking...

I am ready...











*WC 2014 : An elite Algerian police squad, will escort the national team*






EQUIP NATIONALES

Published May 1, 2014 at 13:37 by HMF

Algeria has decided to send police in Brazil. A "handpicked" squad is to ensure the safety of the Algerian football team at the World Cup 2014, was announced Wednesday by a senior police official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

Fifa Head: Qatar Summer World Cup A 'Mistake'

http://news.sky.com/story/1262637/anti-world-cup-clashes-hit-cities-in-brazil

Looks like this world cup will be peaceful


----------



## Fotol

Friendly :

Iran 0 - 0 Belarus

Highlights
فوتبالی‌ترین | خلاصه بازی ایران و بلاروس


----------



## Syrian Lion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

KSA proving yet again that they have the best football league in the ME and maybe even whole of Asia (after Japan).

Great to see 4 out of 4 possible Arab teams advance from round of 16 to the quarter-finals from the first branch (Western Asian). 2 of them Saudi Arabian clubs (Al-Ittihad & Al-Hilal) and the remaining 2 are Emirati Al-Ain (overall favorite in my opinion to win it all) and Qatari Al-Sadd.

There would have probably been 3 KSA teams had Al-Ittihad and Al-Shabab not met each other.

In the Eastern Asian branch of the round of 16, 2 South Korean teams (Pohang Steelers) and FC Seoul have advanced while the two remaining teams are Chinese Guangzhou Evergrande (current champions) and Australian Western Sydney Wanderers.

2014 AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fotol

KSA is doing well on club level, but they suck on the National Team level currently, they just lost to moldova 4-0 !!


----------



## al-Hasani

Fotol said:


> KSA is doing well on club level, but they suck on the National Team level currently, they just lost to moldova 4-0 !!



Yes, but that team was a reserve team with many youngsters. Still a bad result. I did not watch the game since I never watch friendlies against such lowly profiled opponents.

Still historically KSA is a Asian powerhouse and has been to the World Cup 4 times and managed to qualify from the Group Stage during the 1994 World Cup as the first and to date only country from the ME. Also won the AFC 3 times and made 3 final appearances (latest in 2007). Only Japan has a better track record there in all of Asia.

The youth is promising though and earlier this year the U-21 team managed to reach the AFC final where they lost by 1 goal against Iraq. So not all is bad.
It has just been a bad period for the team since the late 2000's. That is slowly starting to change since Rijkaard got sacked and that Spaniard was appointed as a manager.

Already qualified for the Asian Cup in 2015 as well.

I believe that World Cup qualification in 2018 will happen. But the aim should not just be to compete in the World Cup but to qualify from the group stages again which would be a huge achievement but something that is probably not going to happen since ME teams in general suck compared to the best European/South American teams.


----------



## Ceylal

World cup 2014's song
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Palestine just qualified to the Asia Cup!
Congratulations!!

@Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Palestine just qualified to the Asia Cup!
> Congratulations!!
> 
> @Hazzy997



I just noticed that! Could you tell me what that means and how is this game structured? 

So is this like the tournament for championship?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> I just noticed that! Could you tell me what that means and how is this game structured?
> 
> So is this like the tournament for championship?



It is the biggest Asian tournament! 16 countries competing for who will be nr.1 in Asia!

2015 AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> It is the biggest Asian tournament! 16 countries competing for who will be nr.1 in Asia!
> 
> 2015 AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No way! We made it. 

I hope we win! How can I follow through?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> No way! We made it.
> 
> I hope we win! How can I follow through?



The tournament starts in January. There will be surely be live streams available, so you can watch it. I'll post it when the time arrives. 

Btw this is your group.

1.Japan
2. Jordan
3. Iraq
4.Palestine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The world cup seen by Sao Paulo Brasilian





World teams thru a Brazilian artist eye...








the official world cup 2014 song
[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ceylal said:


>



Good luck to both nations!!

Please give South Korea a spank. They are our football rivals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

Iran football players in ceremony before departing for the World Cup 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Did u know Foolad's star Baxtiyar Rahmani who will play in WC was a Kurdish music singer before playing football?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Al-Kurdi said:


> Did u know Foolad's star Baxtiyar Rahmani who will play in WC was a Kurdish music singer before playing football?


well ,by his name somebody guess he is a Lor , but honestly here in Iran we don't care about the Ethnicity .


----------



## Al-Kurdi

JEskandari said:


> well ,by his name somebody guess he is a Lor , but honestly here in Iran we don't care about the Ethnicity .



There are Kurds by the name Baxtiyar even in Iraqi Kurdistan.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Al-Kurdi said:


> There are Kurds by the name Baxtiyar even in Iraqi Kurdistan.


well ,yes there are and I never said he has another ethnicity , but that name more likely bring a Lor to the mind rather than kurd ,


----------



## Al-Kurdi

JEskandari said:


> well ,yes there are and I never said he has another ethnicity , but that name more likely bring a Lor to the mind rather than kurd ,



well lors are pretty close to Kurds, so that we may share similarities is not a surprising thing.


----------



## Fotol

Iran national team practicing in Sao Paolo. Next week a friendly against Trinidad and Tobago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Al-Kurdi said:


> well lors are pretty close to Kurds, so that we may share similarities is not a surprising thing.


Okay, he's a kurd, nobody gives a rat's *** but you. The fact that he was a singer was interesting though.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Abii said:


> Okay, he's a kurd, nobody gives a rat's *** but you. The fact that he was a singer was interesting though.


well that's what I am pointing out, the other dude started discussing his ethnicity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Al-Kurdi said:


> well that's what I am pointing out, the other dude started discussing his ethnicity


Fair enough.


----------



## Syrian Lion

AMAZING!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

FOOTBALL IN ALGERIA

Published June 5, 2014 at 11:10 am by HMF

The African Algeria wins first place in the FIFA rankings released today by the World football body.

Algeria, which is positioned at the 22 th place overall, 3 wins and takes places for the first time in its history the leadership in Africa.

Opponents of Algeria World Cup rank 11 th in Belgium, earning a place, 19 th in Russia, who loses, and 57 e for South Korea, which fell two steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Algerian team has arrived to Brazil..



[/URL]








*Players thru an Algerian artist







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

the 23 of the team...
Nabil Bentaleb




Yacine Nacerdine Brahimi




Abdelmoumen Djabou




Sofiane Faghouli




Mehdi Lacen




Ryadh KarimMehraz






Nabil Ghilas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Hassan Yebda




Saphir Taider Sliti




Mehdi Mostafa Sbaa




Djamal Mesbah





Carl Madjani




Lyassine Cadamuro Bentaiba




Aissa Mandi




Rafik Halliche




Faouzi Ghoulam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Madjid Bougerra




Essaid Belkalem




Si Mohamed Cedric




Adis Rais M'Bolhi




Mohamed Lamine Zamamouche




Islam Slimani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

arrival and first training of the Algerian team...that was open to the public..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

Is Belhadj with the team ?


----------



## Ceylal

Fotol said:


> Is Belhadj with the team ?


No..The only ones from the 2010 team are Halliche, Lacen, Yebda and Bouguera.

Warming up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

The first match is between Croatia and Brazil , i think Brazil will lose the first match , lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Are you all ready? I am




I don't want anybody in the 18 yard area....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ceylal said:


> Are you all ready? I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anybody in the 18 yard area....



Im getting really nervous. Its gonna be SO exciting!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Well it good to see JAPAN , IRAN and SOUTH KOREA representing ASIA


----------



## Ceylal

Most memorable Algerian participation in CM ...
1982..against Germany..




2010..against Slovania





Algeria's best players
Bouguerra




Feghouli




Tider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Iran's best
Dejagah





Nekounam




Teymourian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

CEYLAL during the CM 2014


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Ceylal

Unlucky mate!


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Ceylal

Congratulations!! :-D
This is huge for Algeria!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Time to settle the tab with the Germans...


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=500998680046607








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1436440393294722









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=248054868724440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations to Algeria and good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

before the game....




after the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NP-complete

No general football thread!!
Anyway Champions league final tonight.
Real Madrid vs Athletico Madrid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Madrid is the capital of European football at the moment. Two classy teams each with an extremely different approach on how to win a football game. I don't support either real or atletico and so will be watching as a neutral, may the best team win


----------



## NP-complete

So Mourinho comes to Man Utd. Cant help but feel a little happy. A step in the right direction. Big things should be married to big personalities.


----------



## Attila the Hun

I miss the good ol' days when defenders would punch strikers in the face. Bring back the 90s! 
@Kaptaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ottoman123 said:


> I miss the good ol' days when defenders would punch strikers in the face. Bring back the 90s!
> @Kaptaan


Great stuff. It's war on the pitch. In Euro'98 Sheffield I got to see the Turkish supporters. Man, they were fired up. All you could see was red everywhere and chanting as the coaches came in with police escorts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

*Algeria African Champion *

*






*

*Algeria fans celebrate Africa Cup of Nations win*
Algiers
Algeria​
*
























*
London
United Kingdom



















Paris
France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

